# What bugs you that people say about horses/riding?



## HeySoulSister

What are some things that bug you that people say about horse and horseback riding?


----------



## TheRoughrider21

That horses are dumb, horse back riding is easy, horse back riding isn't a sport. =/


----------



## A knack for horses

TheRoughrider21 said:


> That horses are dumb, horse back riding is easy, horse back riding isn't a sport. =/


Yes, yes, and yes!!!

I hate it when people who CLEARLY have unhealthy obsessions with stupid tween one hit wonder singers, and they say I have a problem because I have an unhealty obsession with horses.

At least I'm working my arm flab. What are you working on? Oh right, becoming deaf and mute from your obsession.


----------



## dedebird

A knack for horses said:


> I hate it when people who CLEARLY have unhealthy obsessions with stupid tween one hit wonder singers, and they say I have a problem because I have an unhealty obsession with horses.
> 
> At least I'm working my arm flab. What are you working on? Oh right, becoming deaf and mute from your obsession.


err uhm sorry but thats really mean i absalotly love horses and riding them but music is awsome and i want to be a singer some day... uhm not gonna happen BUT i think what you said there is wrong... yes its anoying they say you have an unhealty obsession with horses but don't go right back to them and be mean to somthing they love think about it... and can't you absalotly love music and horses??


----------



## ellygraceee

I must say I agree with A Knack for Horses to some extent. But thats going off topic and I could talk for hours about how much I dislike tween pop "sensations" and how idiotic some girls can get over it (in my own opinion of course). I do think there is a difference between loving a sport or animal and throwing everything into it and crying/screaming/attacking people because a concert was cancelled because girls were getting hurt getting into catfights trying to get close to the stage. 
dedebird - There is a difference between having a perfectly safe, strong apprectiation of music (music FTW) and throwing a month long tantrum because you didn't get tickets to a Justin Beiber concer the first day they came out. I think it's fantastic that you some day want to be a singer and I hope you get there! =] 

I had a phys ed teacher once tell me that horse riding was not a sport. My responce was to tell her that she wouldn't last the full 8 seconds on one of my horses and that she was perfectly welcome to attempt it at any time. She never took up that offer... 
I've had friends groan when my school team coach reports my results to the school because horse riding is "ridiculous" and the "sport for wimps". That's when I remind them of the time that they cried when a football hit them. My horse slammed into the ground and broke my back. I didn't cry (though I thought I would damage my lungs from all the screaming...). So who's the wimps now children? =P


----------



## A knack for horses

dedebird said:


> err uhm sorry but thats really mean i absalotly love horses and riding them but music is awsome and i want to be a singer some day... uhm not gonna happen BUT i think what you said there is wrong... yes its anoying they say you have an unhealty obsession with horses but don't go right back to them and be mean to somthing they love think about it... and can't you absalotly love music and horses??


I think you misunderstood what I said. I LOVE music. I love rock, country, jazz, soul, 80's, you name it. And I am absolutely jealous of anybody who can sing.

I am talking about this group of girls I know who have a weird and unhealthy obsession with Justin Beiber, Hannah Montana, and Big Time Rush (is that the name of the band?). There are very few musicians/songs that irritate me, but those three are it. 

They blare the music in their cars to the point that people on the front steps of our school can hear the song word for word (did I mention the street is about 500 feet from the street? SO that is the deaf part.

And they go to concerts for these singers and they come to school the foolowing school day with raspy voices from screaming, "OMG!! IT'S JUSTIN BEIBER!!! OMG!!!" for the entire concerts. Hence the mute part.

I would never say that to them out loud. I understand that is their slice of cake, and I wouldn't start saying things like that to them, even if they do say I have an unhealthy obsession. But boy, do I ever think it.


----------



## dedebird

lol ok i'm sorry for ranting about it i hate justin beiber by the way xD he sings like a girl looks like one too xDDDDD hannnah montana is... ok i suppouse never really heard of big time rush. i guess i don't have the obsesion over the singers just the music xD i hate the car blaring music to omg can't stand it i prefer headphones LOL i've never been to a concert either xP

anyway what bothers me is when i tell people oh yay i'm going to horse back riding and they gasp and go you like horses?? your crazy it's so stupid and it's just another girl obsesion i'm like -.- idioit


----------



## A knack for horses

dedebird said:


> anyway what bothers me is when i tell people oh yay i'm going to horse back riding and they gasp and go you like horses?? your crazy it's so stupid and it's just another girl obsesion i'm like -.- idioit


I hate people who think that horses is just a "phase". I can see somebody saying that if you are just wanting a horse two after you get into them. But ummm...I have had this "phase" for an ENTIRE decade now, and I think I'm gonna keep it for several more decades to come. So, yeah, its safe to say I'm just going through a phase.


----------



## dedebird

OMG the phase thing yesss ugh anoying 

another thing is when i read in my girl scout book (yes i'm a girl schout whoopie i'm a dork xD) "you must learn how to sucsefully trot canter and gallop to get this badge" i'm looking at it like you got to be kidding i've never galloped before in my life! and i've been riding for awhile... n.n'


----------



## Pizmo

Everytime I mention horses around certain people (usually boys) I always get the 'dogfood' & 'glue factory' references.

It really makes me mad!! I think they do it just for a reaction though.


----------



## ellygraceee

Pizmo said:


> Everytime I mention horses around certain people (usually boys) I always get the 'dogfood' & 'glue factory' references.
> 
> It really makes me mad!! I think they do it just for a reaction though.


Ugh! I get that too Pizmo! It's the worst. I've also been whinned at. Does anyone else get that?


----------



## Skutterbotch

I'm told they smell, and are dirty. Sure they can be pigpens when they get in the mud puddles, but frankly horse is the best smell in the world!


----------



## Tessa T

Skutterbotch said:


> I'm told they smell, and are dirty. Sure they can be pigpens when they get in the mud puddles, but frankly horse is the best smell in the world!


TOTALLY agree! After I give my guy a good rub and a hug, I love the smell that's on me. Its not too fragrant, but as the wind blows, I get a whiff and I'm right back in that place. *sigh*

As for annoyances, I hate it when people say that horses hate people and wish they could just leave them alone. I know when my horse runs to me and nays, he's happy to see me. And as for riding, it bugs me when they say that to break a horse you should just jump on and "bronc up" As if your going to build trust by forcing him to wear himself out while carrying you "the predator" in his mind. And not to get TOO ranty, but what makes them think that they could stay on long enough to "break" a horse anyway. Those who can't stand dirt and the closest thing they've ever had to a wild ride is when they're pretty little sports car hydroplaned.


----------



## Mickey4793

Everytime someone says "Horse back riding isn't a sport." I go red with anger and start saying words that should never leave my mouth.


----------



## Chiilaa

Mickey4793 said:


> Everytime someone says "Horse back riding isn't a sport." I go red with anger and start saying words that should never leave my mouth.


I don't get why people need to say that! Dumb people. Unfortunately, the one person who says that to me most often is the man I am engaged to... Luckily for him he is joking to get a reaction, he doesn't like horses and won't ride with me because he is scared :lol:


----------



## charlicata

I hate it when people say "horses are so expensive...you must be rich". 

I am far from being rich...money wise anyway. But if you count the enjoyment I get from hanging out and riding my guys, I'm one of the richest people in the world.


----------



## Mickey4793

Chiilaa said:


> I don't get why people need to say that! Dumb people. Unfortunately, the one person who says that to me most often is the man I am engaged to... Luckily for him he is joking to get a reaction, he doesn't like horses and won't ride with me because he is scared :lol:


Oh I could never be with someone who said that, it would irk me to th point of ruining the marriage. I was actually into this guy once, and he said horse back riding wasn't a sport, I forgot about him in a heart beat.

Good that your fiance is only joking though. If I was engaged to someone who even joked about them they'd be in the doghouse :lol:


----------



## wannahorse22

Ya know, for all those girls that think it is wierd to like horses. Well, at leat were at the barn while on the other hand, they are being ****ty tramps!


Sorry, random anger outburst...


----------



## jumper25

Well this has been said but the what bugs me most is the "horse riding isn't a sport" people! This has also been said (about the people who assume horses are just a phase) but i just hate it when people ask me "so do you still like horses?" I guess it's a pretty innocent question but to me it seems ridiculous because I could never imagine not liking horses!


----------



## lopez

Boys in my grade are horrible about this! When I bring horses up one boy will yell 'DOGMEAT' at the top of his lungs. I just want to punch him so bad but I choose to ignore it and keep talking anyways. That and those boys that do like motor cross and as soon as you mention horses there all 'people that ride horses are wimps' or 'guys that horse ride are gay'. Bringing their opinions into it? Seriously? I DON'T CARE.

That and guys can be straight and horse ride : )


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54

If you don't mind a bit of a rant... And an example of my temper...

One day in seventh grade, I was talking to my friends about my horse, and I was showing them pictures. One of the "cool" boys came up, looked at one of my pictures and said these exact words: "Horses are stupid. Your horse is fat, dumb, and ugly, just like you. Maybe you should sell him to a dog food company. He seems pretty worthless, and what do you get out of riding anyways? The feeling of being a princess?"

Well, I didn't give a sh*t if I was suspended or even expelled. He called me names, but even worse than that, he called my horse named. Jerry was neglected before he came to my barn, and it has taken me a long time for him to get to how he is today.

So what do I do? Well, my "fat" 115 pounds kneed him in a place no boy ever wants to be kneed, and then I kicked him in the shin. And while he was lying on the ground staring up at me, I said "Oh, look. It's a worthless *******. Maybe he should be turned into dog food." And then I walked away.

I never got suspended or expelled. In fact, the principal never even talked to me. Maybe the boy was too afraid of me to tell, who knows. Either way, he never bothered me again, and one time while I was walking in the hall, I saw him point to me and say to his friends, "She's a horseback rider. Don't mess with her, she kicks like a horse."


----------



## shaker

"Horses are for girls."


----------



## A knack for horses

charlicata said:


> I hate it when people say "horses are so expensive...you must be rich".
> 
> I am far from being rich...money wise anyway. But if you count the enjoyment I get from hanging out and riding my guys, I'm one of the richest people in the world.


THANK YOU!!!

One time I was talking to a guy at school and he asked me how much it cost to buy a horse. My reply was that you could get a fairly decent horse around here for $1,500. He just busted out laughing, and said that you have to be a millionare to keep them. 

Ugh...horses take money, but you aren't automatically a millionare if you have a horse


----------



## A knack for horses

AngelWithoutWings54 said:


> If you don't mind a bit of a rant... And an example of my temper...
> 
> One day in seventh grade, I was talking to my friends about my horse, and I was showing them pictures. One of the "cool" boys came up, looked at one of my pictures and said these exact words: "Horses are stupid. Your horse is fat, dumb, and ugly, just like you. Maybe you should sell him to a dog food company. He seems pretty worthless, and what do you get out of riding anyways? The feeling of being a princess?"
> 
> Well, I didn't give a sh*t if I was suspended or even expelled. He called me names, but even worse than that, he called my horse named. Jerry was neglected before he came to my barn, and it has taken me a long time for him to get to how he is today.
> 
> So what do I do? Well, my "fat" 115 pounds kneed him in a place no boy ever wants to be kneed, and then I kicked him in the shin. And while he was lying on the ground staring up at me, I said "Oh, look. It's a worthless *******. Maybe he should be turned into dog food." And then I walked away.
> 
> I never got suspended or expelled. In fact, the principal never even talked to me. Maybe the boy was too afraid of me to tell, who knows. Either way, he never bothered me again, and one time while I was walking in the hall, I saw him point to me and say to his friends, "She's a horseback rider. Don't mess with her, she kicks like a horse."


That story made me giggle. 

I have another one:

People think I am weird when I say I'd rather stare at the backside of a Halter horse than stare at a guys butt.

With a horse, at least you can give a conformation critique. :wink:


----------



## corinowalk

shaker said:


> "Horses are for girls."


I can certainly see how that would get annoying! It is the sole reason my hubby wont ride with me. Hes afraid that his friends will poke fun. Oh well...I dont really share well anyways!

I hate that people think if you dont compete there is no reason to own. I love horses. I love to ride. I especially love to trail ride. I have competed very succesfully in my younger years and found it dull. Now I get a bigger kick out of crossing a creek and running into a herd of deer. Horses are my passion...competing isnt. 

The vast majority of the world is ignorant to the horse world. People think it is just a phase because for some people, it is. My parents were sure I would grow out of it. Now that I am 30, my father has just admitted that he should have known better. He did everything in his power to get me to quit and I never did. 

I hate that people think horses are either 'bucking broncs' or 'race horses' In the normal world there is no such animal as a trail horse. They just dont get it.


----------



## boxer

the main thing that bugs me is that people who ride horses just sit there and let the horse do all the work. I'm sorry but if I just sat there on my horse she would just stand there too lol, or she would get bored, dump me and go off grazing! 

The thing about horses just being for girls would be annoying too, many of the tope riders in the world are men, my boyfriend now tells me 'real men ride horses' after he fell off mine the first time he rode her lol!

It also annoys me people say horse riding is cruel, or using a bit is cruel, jumping a horse is cruel, or going barefoot is cruel etc etc, when they really have no knowledge of any of the things they are saying. yes, cruelty happens but most people are not cruel and most horses like to work.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Everyone knows I'm the horse girl. What bugs me is they always say something like "Michaela, you're seriously watching HORSES?" while they are all over watching a football or basketball game. I mean seriously, I acceptyour football obsessions you can accept my horses without saying the word "horse" like it's a childish dream, because I already hae a career very promising if I keep going as I am.

Another thing, there is this little snot kid a grade below me, and I did my compute class PowerPoint presentation on Stacy Westfall, because it had to be about an athlete you admire. I put in the video of her with Roxy, and that **** kid was puffed up in the back saying "I'VE ridden a horse withouttack before!" and "She's just running in circles!" while I'm clearly explaining the flying changes, transitions and required leg aids to the class. Little snot. As far as him riding bareback ad bridleless, I let him (against my better judgement) ride my old mare Precious and he was scared to even trot, an he had no idea how to grip with his thighs or even make the horse move forward. 

There comes a point when I just want to kill people. I mean, at least choke em' a little...just a little....just enough to make em' stop talking...... D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wannahorse22

AngelWithoutWings54 said:


> If you don't mind a bit of a rant... And an example of my temper...
> 
> One day in seventh grade, I was talking to my friends about my horse, and I was showing them pictures. One of the "cool" boys came up, looked at one of my pictures and said these exact words: "Horses are stupid. Your horse is fat, dumb, and ugly, just like you. Maybe you should sell him to a dog food company. He seems pretty worthless, and what do you get out of riding anyways? The feeling of being a princess?"
> 
> Well, I didn't give a sh*t if I was suspended or even expelled. He called me names, but even worse than that, he called my horse named. Jerry was neglected before he came to my barn, and it has taken me a long time for him to get to how he is today.
> 
> So what do I do? Well, my "fat" 115 pounds kneed him in a place no boy ever wants to be kneed, and then I kicked him in the shin. And while he was lying on the ground staring up at me, I said "Oh, look. It's a worthless *******. Maybe he should be turned into dog food." And then I walked away.
> 
> I never got suspended or expelled. In fact, the principal never even talked to me. Maybe the boy was too afraid of me to tell, who knows. Either way, he never bothered me again, and one time while I was walking in the hall, I saw him point to me and say to his friends, "She's a horseback rider. Don't mess with her, she kicks like a horse."


 
That was such a good story! It made me laugh


----------



## Benny

AngelWithoutWings54 said:


> "She's a horseback rider. Don't mess with her, she kicks like a horse."


Oh my Random I about died laughing! I'd love people to say that about me. But I haven't had anyone get on the bad side of me yet. Just the annoyed side.

Man I hate it when you go to shows and the likes, and they judge you on your horse. Take an old, dog food looking horse, and they avoid you. He just had an old looking face, and a massive sway back. And they avoid you. 22 years old, neglected all his life.

And then take your 3yr QH. And they actually swarm too you. HELLO. The old gelding was a better horse than this new green broken spooky thing! -.-

And when I took my green broken horse to his first ever outing, never been to pony club or anything, about a month after he was broken in. I went to a gymkhana. And mum was standing on the side watching me, and some dude goes 'That girl could kick that horse up a bit' mum goes 'This is his first outing, he was broken in a month ago' and the dude goes 'Oh! She's going really well!' and didn't say anything else. People just assume the worse about you being a rider, if you're doing something different to what they do.


----------



## LoveStory10

Whenever I talk about riding my horse, all the boys start with these really disgusting sexual comments.

My own MOTHER rolls her eyes when I even mention "horse", "show", or "Love Story". When I told her that at the end of the year Bishop is going to leave to a retirement home, she actually said "Their sending him for glue." Then laughed like it's the best joke ever!

My own FATHER makes jokes about me, how Im not very competative (he has only seen me ride ONCE, and that was at Loves FIRST show, so of course I'm not going to push her and make her go nuts!), how I have no life(!!!) because I ride, and how I always smell like a disgusting horse(!!!)

I get people who come up to me, that are honestly interested, and ask me how high I jump at the moment. When I tell them 80cm, the snort, start hosing themselves, and for the rest of the day comment and talk with their friends about "How Danielle is SUCH a scardy cat baby cause she doesnt jump as high as the people on TV."

One day..........


----------



## Mickey4793

LoveStory10 said:


> Whenever I talk about riding my horse, all the boys start with these really disgusting sexual comments.


This! Uh, and what's worse is I've had guys come on to me, both subtly, and both very blatantly, asking me if I wanna well.. I can't say it here. But do what I do most on top of my horse, to them. Ew? The lack of respect that it takes to say something like that makes me sick, and I usually make a comeback like "sorry, you're just way too ugly.." which makes me come off as shallow. But I'd rather come off as that than sleazy. Boys can be repulsive to girls who ride.

[Warning. Rant, including PG13 references]
And to boys who make dog food comments. I can't stand that in the least bit. I'm a senior in high school now and I have not heard those comments since middle school. In the eighth grade a boy [actually a bully, he bullied me profusely] LOUDLY expressed that he loves eating horses [though he never had] and that all horses should be brutally slaughtered or made into dog food, just because I liked them. As the class went silent after their roar of laughter, I stood up, looked him in the eye and said "Your opinion does not matter cause you are an impotent [fire truck!] and you will never ever be with a girl. The only reason you feel the need to express your blatant disrespect towards me and my passion for horses is to compensate for your short coming between your legs." He actually had to look up half the words I said, and when he came back the next day I was known as the class pervert. Oi. I'm no pervert, I just know what makes people tick. And no one messes with me :lol:


----------



## danastark

Well, I'm not as young as most of you and I get irritating comments at work such as "Aren't you too old to be riding?" Sigh..... I'm in my 40's. We don't stop riding because we get old, we get old because we stop riding!!" 

It's sad that you get harassed by ignorant boys! Guys aren't really worth the time of day until they're around 28! My hubby learned how to ride so he could spend more time with me. Hang in there girls, good guys REALLY are out there and DON'T make stupid, gross comments about you and your horse!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

In our school we have this whole country vs. city kids thing. The country guys understand what horses mean to us(I'm the only one who rides so I guess to me). the city kids will always make fun of me and it always, "Hey so if you can ride your horse how bout takin me for a spin?" It bugs the crap outta me and since us country kids stick together, they're usually always fighting. Or I get from the city girls, "Don't you get smelly and dirty having a horse?" 

But in our school, the city guys have a sick obsession with trying to get the country girls into bed. They make the rudest comments and I've been told on more than one occasion, "I can give you longer then an 8 second ride." =/


----------



## Sunny

Chiilaa said:


> Unfortunately, the one person who says that to me most often is the man I am engaged to... Luckily for him he is joking to get a reaction.


 My beau does that to me, too! :lol: Just because he knows I get furious when I hear those words.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

I also get very angry when I show someone a picture of me jumping around 2', and they go, "Two feet? That's all?!?" Grrrrr.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haleylvsshammy

^I agree! "2ft that's all?" Well how about you get on the horse and do it yourself! TBH, the jump looks a lot bigger when you are sitting on the horse!


----------



## wannahorse22

I hate how people can be so rude towards horse lovers. For example: Me and my friend wanted to start riding. Our moms wanted us to do a riding camp for a month, to make sure we would actually like/commit to it. So we did it. Since it was our first times riding, it was difficult :/. Eventually the month ended. I continued riding at a bigger tsable (still am), and my friend went with soccer. So we were on the playground one day at school (This was like 4 yrs. ago....but yes it STILL bothers me) and there was a me, my friend, and a bunch of the "popular" bratty girls. We were all talking about riding, I mentioned how hard it was, plus how sore you get. Of course, my "friend" pipes up and says that it was too easy, and all you did was sit there on the horse. She said it was nothing near a sport. I was so mad and embarressed (because all the bratty girls looked down on me like i was an idiot). Uh!! I sware..people just get more and more mean.


----------



## mliponoga

Great thread! I'm pretty sure as a younger male horse rider I've got more stories than most of people saying things to me about it, but in the end I'm a pretty confident guy so I can throw it right back at them...my group of friends now really respects that I ride horses, train them, etc. And my family is finally starting to come around to them too. But I've even been told before that I need to break up with my girlfriend and find a 'normal' girl to date that doesn't have horses. I have a lot of city friends that cal me a hick and all that stuff too.


----------



## RadHenry09

I hear all the time "Is all you ever do is talk about horses?" in a [email protected]** way.
"Well...yeah , Don't you?" Is my normal response.
That isnt all I talk about but to me it seems that non-horse people just don't get it or ever will!


----------



## ryssa1229

That it's easy,not a sport,that anyone can ride a horse and it takes no skill what so ever, and that horses are stupid. Ugh I dislike non-horsey people so much sometimes. -___-


----------



## dedebird

people who say horse back riding is soooo easy should ride the lesson horse i'm riding right now ehehehehe > shes not the easiest horse to ride! omg no we should put them on a stallion > sorry i'm so evil xD sometimes i wish they would get on a horse and get saddle sore and/or fall off xD see how easy it is jerks!


----------



## Brithorse1996

That horse riding isn't a sport and the horse does all the work. My friend said this and my thought was, "I'm the one who hasen't got bingo wings mate" 

She's scared of horses because their noses are to big or something and takes the mick out of all the girls who do riding at my school by talking posh and going on about being rich.


----------



## Lonestar22

mliponoga said:


> Great thread! I'm pretty sure as a younger male horse rider I've got more stories than most of people saying things to me about it, but in the end I'm a pretty confident guy so I can throw it right back at them...my group of friends now really respects that I ride horses, train them, etc. And my family is finally starting to come around to them too. But I've even been told before that I need to break up with my girlfriend and find a 'normal' girl to date that doesn't have horses. I have a lot of city friends that cal me a hick and all that stuff too.


 
You should tell them "You know how many hot girls are into horses? ALOT. You know how many of those hot girls are into me because I'm into horses? ALOT."


----------



## Seifur

The classic 'Horse riding is not a sport and it's so easy' thing always bugs me. And I also hate it when people say that all horses are stupid and should be shot and eaten -.-


----------



## Benny

Lonestar22 said:


> You should tell them "You know how many hot girls are into horses? ALOT. You know how many of those hot girls are into me because I'm into horses? ALOT."


:lol: So true. Because it's awesome to find someone who shares your love of horses, and will go for rides with you.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Lonestar22 said:


> You should tell them "You know how many hot girls are into horses? ALOT. You know how many of those hot girls are into me because I'm into horses? ALOT."


very very true, that is!

"horse riding is not a sport' That one bugs me. Last time I checked, the Olympic Games are for sports 

And the general, 'horses are dumb', 'they make you stink' ect ect


----------



## Benny

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> And the general, 'horses are dumb', 'they make you stink' ect ect


Oooh. At least we don't smell like the cleaning isle of a shop. I hate perfume. More so the people who think you're meant to tip it on by the liter before they go out for the day.


----------



## LoveStory10

Some one posted on my FB wall "WTF! All you ever talk about are horses!!" Um, so?

Then when people found out I'm taking Silver to a 40cm class, as it's her first show in 4 years, they go on about how I must be such a baby. Um, did you not hear the "it's her first show in 4 years" part???

Grrrrrr


----------



## leonalee

My uncle always used to tell me horses were useless and a waste of time and money. He apparently "knew" this because he and my aunt (who had NO horsey knowledge at all, had trail ridden on guided trails a few times) let a friend talking them into buying their 6 month old ASB colt (at a "Greattttt deal"), and they had ZERO experience with horses. After a few months they added a $100 auction purchase to their horsey collection. Never had their colt gelded (he actually was a crypt orchid), and never put him into formal training. 3 or 4 years later (I forget), they sold the horses because they couldn't ride them.


----------



## mliponoga

Lonestar22 said:


> You should tell them "You know how many hot girls are into horses? ALOT. You know how many of those hot girls are into me because I'm into horses? ALOT."


:lol::lol: I've already found my cowgirl, but I definitely know what you mean. There's a story behind how I met her, and it is directly affiliated with horses so, I am a lucky guy though!


----------



## Lonestar22

Thats awesome for you! Sadly I have yet to get my finacee on a horse. But he has promised me that next time he's home on leave he will go riding with me.


----------



## mliponoga

Lonestar22 said:


> Thats awesome for you! Sadly I have yet to get my finacee on a horse. But he has promised me that next time he's home on leave he will go riding with me.


Awesome! I don't know how some women do it, I don't think I could handle dating someone who wasn't into horses. Of course, I guess there is a lot more women into the sport than men sadly enough.


----------



## Speed Racer

mliponoga said:


> I don't know how some women do it, I don't think I could handle dating someone who wasn't into horses. Of course, I guess there is a lot more women into the sport than men sadly enough.


Meh, my SO isn't into horses; he prefers graphic novels, Japanese anime, and comic books.

The horses are _my_ thing, not his. He can ride and does so on occasion, just as I'll go to comic cons with him. It's all about compromise.

Setting your sights on ONLY someone who rides and is big into horses is limiting your choices. Besides, most horse people have their own ideas about feeding and care and it doesn't always jive with another person's, even if they're in a relationship. 

No thanks, I don't need the hassle!


----------



## SuzieMc

That horses are only for spoilt girls


----------



## mliponoga

Speed Racer said:


> Meh, my SO isn't into horses; he prefers graphic novels, Japanese anime, and comic books.
> 
> The horses are _my_ thing, not his. He can ride and does so on occasion, just as I'll go to comic cons with him. It's all about compromise.
> 
> Setting your sights on ONLY someone who rides and is big into horses is limiting your choices. Besides, most horse people have their own ideas about feeding and care and it doesn't always jive with another person's, even if they're in a relationship.
> 
> No thanks, I don't need the hassle!


I totally agree with that!!!!! hahahah

It has been interesting mingling our ideas on horses. I've come from a backyard, western type of mindset believing horses are domesticated wild animals who prefer to be outside, I train my horses using as much natural horsemanship as I have knowledge of. Whereas my girlfriend was brought up in an English atmosphere at a Saddlebred barn who throws firecrackers and uses fire extinguishers to make "horses more perky." Thank god she didn't take much of that mindset. But we've compromised very, very well and somehow she's completely agreed with most of my ideas on horses, and finds her previous barn very cruel now. They put a mule bit in her horses mouth when she was greenbroke, and through my girlfriend into a wall and broke her chin...so I guess how can you not see that their techniques weren't the best...but it's been an interesting journey since we started dating 6 months ago mingling our ideas together. But the good thing is, we're both very easy going, willing to compromise type of people so it's worked out wonderfully!! BTW, I'm asking her to marry me this fall on a camping trip, just the two of us, with our horses up in Bear Creek, by Lake MI. So excited!! Gotta ask her dad for permission first to marry his youngest daughter though :wink:


----------



## A knack for horses

mliponoga said:


> Great thread! I'm pretty sure as a younger male horse rider I've got more stories than most of people saying things to me about it, but in the end I'm a pretty confident guy so I can throw it right back at them...my group of friends now really respects that I ride horses, train them, etc. And my family is finally starting to come around to them too. But I've even been told before that I need to break up with my girlfriend and find a 'normal' girl to date that doesn't have horses. I have a lot of city friends that cal me a hick and all that stuff too.


Do they know how many cowgirls would kill to have a good cowboy around? I live in a decent sized city with a small equestrian population, so I'm holding out for a guy with a diesel and the ability to pull a trailer.:wink: Oh and a good paying job isn't bad either.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54

I'm still waiting for one of my best guy friends to come out to the barn so that I can get him up on Jerry and show him how "easy" it is. lol.

He always says "2 feet? That's all your jumping?" So when he comes out to the barn, he's gonna be jumping that 2 feet, and when he falls off, I'm gonna laugh at him. Haha. 

I'm evil. But really, I'm a nice person, I swear. I'm just very defensive.


----------



## horseluver2435

The basics- that riding isn't a sport, that it's easy, that anyone can jump on a horse and win a blue ribbon. It also drives me nuts when people automatically assume that either I'm a stuck-up English b*tch or a hick-in-the-sticks cowgirl. Ugh. So storytime- my older sister rode at first at my barn and then showed with her friend's Arabian afterwards. The fact that she was just as into horses as I am now drives me nuts because she insists that riding is not a sport. It's so frustrating.


----------



## RadHenry09

My husband really isnt into riding either, I can get him on our horses a couple of times a year but that is about it. He loves barn work, cleaning stalls , driving tractors, dragging the ring, and he is the best horse show dad right there taking videos of our kiddo : )
That is one of the reasons why I love him so much, but it would be nice to have someone to go on trail rides with. I joke and tell him I putting a personal ad up for someone to go riding with! He says he is ok with that! Hmmm, I dont know.

Being married to someone who really isnt into riding does bring a happy medium into the relationship though, I say. : )


----------



## Speed Racer

A knack for horses said:


> I live in a decent sized city with a small equestrian population, so I'm holding out for a guy with a diesel and the ability to pull a trailer.


Why do you need a man for this? The last I heard, women were allowed to buy diesel trucks and haul trailers. 

My truck's not a diesel, but I've been hauling my own horses around for the last 12 years. It isn't difficult.


----------



## mls

AngelWithoutWings54 said:


> I'm still waiting for one of my best guy friends to come out to the barn so that I can get him up on Jerry and show him how "easy" it is. lol.
> 
> He always says "2 feet? That's all your jumping?" So when he comes out to the barn, he's gonna be jumping that 2 feet, and when he falls off, I'm gonna laugh at him. Haha.
> 
> I'm evil. But really, I'm a nice person, I swear. I'm just very defensive.


However - be aware that men are more natural in the saddle than women. Simply due to the way the good Lord designed their bodies.


----------



## Regan7312

mls said:


> However - be aware that men are more natural in the saddle than women. Simply due to the way the good Lord designed their bodies.


^^hmm..i disagree with this. : /

on another note, i do hear that it is not really a sport alot. that really irks me!


----------



## mliponoga

mls said:


> However - be aware that men are more natural in the saddle than women. Simply due to the way the good Lord designed their bodies.


That is true, it has to do with the way that our hips and back are I believe.


----------



## Gidget

I agree. 
Some people think that it's just a girl's sport.
I understand that it has in ways become known of that because a lot of girls around here do the gaming and such and most people say it isn't a true sport which it is. It takes the same amount of work but in different form...we don't have to chase after a stupid ball for a sport( sorry sport lovers...I do like some sports like hockey but never played much unless it was PE at school). Riding takes balance and strength not to mention a good relationship in order to ride some horses.
People can be lame to be honest. I must say I absolutely love horses to no end. I spend all my time thinking about horses and how I can improve on things but I also can take time away to spend time with family and friends( don't have many friends anymore since I'm out of high school and college..tend to fade away over time).

Oh and I hate how people say horses have no feelings and can't feel love,sadness,anger,etc because I believe they do.


----------



## Gidget

Oh and how they think ppl who ride horses are lazy...I'm def. not lazy when I'm out and about..yea, I lay around at the house and go on the computer but riding horses isn't us being lazy.


----------



## blink

Just yesterday a woman who boards at the stables we just moved into said to me, "You know, they offer a husband class here a couple times a year..."

I laughed. The woman is a sweetheart and I'll think she'll be a good stable friend. But she clearly misunderstood my role. I'm not one of the husbands/boyfriends/fathers who's on hand just to indulge or humor the women in my life. I'm here to ride. And learn. And train. And understand. And, most importantly, to share it all with my lovely bride and three beautiful daughters - two of whom are certifiably horse crazy, and one who is undecided at this point.

But after reading this thread, I can understand why she might think I'm just a "horse husband." Seems like all of you have run into some ignorant men/boys.

Keep these things in mind:


Boys will be boys.
Sometimes, so will men.
Men who ride horses are real men.
Men who DON'T ride horses aren't automatically lesser men.
Riding is a sport. It's a _participatory_ sport. How many of the mean-spirited people that criticize your sport actually _participate_ in the sports they call real? (For the record, wearing a jersey you bought at a sporting goods store while spitting beer and chips at the TV is NOT participating!)
Horses can be eaten and they can be used in adhesive manufacturing. And the people who point this out are no doubt on their way to a satisfying career in food service or a glue factory.
Boys (and again, sometimes men) can lend anything an inappropriate sexual connotation. It's our gift.
The best comeback is no comeback at all: Simply look at them with as much pity as you can show on your face, shake your head and say, "I'm so sorry for you..." Turn and walk away.
blink


----------



## shaker

mls said:


> However - be aware that men are more natural in the saddle than women. Simply due to the way the good Lord designed their bodies.





mliponoga said:


> That is true, it has to do with the way that our hips and back are I believe.


 
Interesting, I have never heard of that.

I don't know about physical features being different, but I can tell you my daughter took to riding horses like a duck to water. Where as my son is too timid and is struggling in comparison.


----------



## A knack for horses

Speed Racer said:


> Why do you need a man for this? The last I heard, women were allowed to buy diesel trucks and haul trailers.
> 
> My truck's not a diesel, but I've been hauling my own horses around for the last 12 years. It isn't difficult.


I was mostly joking, but can't a girl dream for a guy who can do the "hard work" of caring for horses so all I have to do is groom and ride?

In reality, I am more of a "do it myself" kind of girl and I love doing the dirty work such as storing hay, cleaning stalls, fixing fences; the works. They may not be my favorite tasks, but its a part of caring for horses. Also isn't there a saying, "Anything a man can do, a woman has done better."


----------



## dedebird

A knack for horses said:


> "Anything a man can do, a woman has done better."


 
LOL i love that quote  its awsome 

and i also think that horses have feelings when my instructor says its all one giant peeking order i just wanna kaboom at her -_- it makes me sooo mad! she says horses don't keep grudges too -_- so then why do some horses HATE men or women i mean Seriously x.x


----------



## Gidget

ppl are lame.

Horses can hold grudges.

If a horse is abused by someone it will remember and it will be scared or get defensive.


----------



## dedebird

exactlty!!!!! i love my instructor but that one thing she says is just... NO if you know what i mean lol


----------



## Cougar

Nothing at all. I love my horses and love being involved with them. Not much ruffles my feathers. I've heard it all and none of it bugs me anymore.


----------



## Benny

Man. If a horse can't hold grudges, it at least gets scared. Like my horse, he's scared of fat males. :lol:


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden

Skutterbotch said:


> I'm told they smell, and are dirty. Sure they can be pigpens when they get in the mud puddles, but frankly horse is the best smell in the world!


Agreed. Most certainly better than Axe or anything else like it. It smells terrible.

But my biggest complaint (aside from people saying its not a sport), is that they think that the horse does all the work. I know several horses who would prove them wrong.


----------



## LoveStory10

I just found out that I wont be going to our National show, as I diddnt qualify. As you can imagine I was disappointed, so I went to my friends, hoping for just the smallest bit of comfort.

"Whats the big deal? Its just a show."

Maybe to you, but it was what I spent the last year working for. Ah well, at least there's next year right?


----------



## poundinghooves

I hate when people that know nothing about horses except wich end is the front and which is the back say you should ride better! What do they know? They never shut up even when your instructor is yelling and screaming and hollering (saying YAAAA Kick him! Awesome! and stuff like that) becasue she has helped you get this far no matter what level it is. trhen when that person that knows nothing about horses gets to trot (on a lunge line) at a very very slow trot (basically creeping) says "Aint I kind of cantering?"! 
Oh and I hate Justin Beiber too. those poor obsessed girls don't know what a real man is.


----------



## mliponoga

poundinghooves said:


> Oh and I hate Justin Beiber too. those poor obsessed girls don't know what a real man is.


Hahahahahah, so true! When did girls start liking guys that wore girl jeans?


----------



## mls

shaker said:


> Interesting, I have never heard of that.
> 
> I don't know about physical features being different, but I can tell you my daughter took to riding horses like a duck to water. Where as my son is too timid and is struggling in comparison.


With your kids - it's not physical - it's a mental/emotional difference.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

> Horses can hold grudges.
> 
> If a horse is abused by someone it will remember and it will be scared or get defensive.


I've heard this is true, however horses (especially Arabians) hold grudges and act defensively towards a specific person that has abused them, and these behaviours immediately disappate when around other people.


----------



## Benny

mliponoga said:


> Hahahahahah, so true! When did girls start liking guys that wore girl jeans?


He wears girl jeans? :lol:
I don't like him. I hate boy bands with pop music. They all sound the same.. Though he sounds more like a girl. It's kinda scary.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

Quote:
Originally Posted by *shaker*  
_Interesting, I have never heard of that.

I don't know about physical features being different, but I can tell you my daughter took to riding horses like a duck to water. Where as my son is too timid and is struggling in comparison._

With your kids - it's not physical - it's a mental/emotional difference. 


Darling, it began with "I don't know about physical differences", therefore she is not stating it is a physical difference.


----------



## Sunny

^^ Whoah, whoah. From the way I understood mls's post, she was just agreeing with Shaker. No need to get snooty and use derogatory names.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mliponoga

Benny said:


> He wears girl jeans? :lol:
> I don't like him. I hate boy bands with pop music. They all sound the same.. Though he sounds more like a girl. It's kinda scary.


I'm not sure, but there are a ton of guys that wear skinny jeans now, wear eyeliner, and grow their hair out...Here's the image I'm thinking of...honestly? wtf are they thinking??


----------



## VelvetsAB

_To the younger girls commenting in this post-- Just remember that the people in high school that you hang out with now, you wont hang out with them most likely (although there are some circumstances that you will have a few TRUE friends come out of HS) at all afterwards. Don't listen to what they say since what they are saying is coming off as rude and they really dont know what they are talking about. Life truely begins after high school when you learn to see people in a slightly different way. _

_I am dating a non-horsey guy which suits me just fine because I have my thing and he can go do his own thing. _

_I find it fun at work to start talking all about horses when one of my co-workers wont shut up about his snowmobiles._


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy

A knack for horses said:


> People think I am weird when I say I'd rather stare at the backside of a Halter horse than stare at a guys butt.
> 
> With a horse, at least you can give a conformation critique. :wink:


 


Can I quote you on that? That is just fantastic!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

When I see my guy friends who are at the stables trying to ride. I always get, "You must drug your horse before you get on him. How come it seems like you're not giving him any...instructions and he just does it but with me I'm kicking him like a soccer ball?" I always smile and tell them that it took years of sweat, blood, and tears for me to get to that point. Then they'll get off and go, "Yeah, I worked harder than you." My reply, "Of course you did. Men always work harder than women...cause we get it right the first time." =)


----------



## A knack for horses

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> Can I quote you on that? That is just fantastic!


Sure! Thats fine with me.


----------



## Benny

mliponoga said:


> I'm not sure, but there are a ton of guys that wear skinny jeans now, wear eyeliner, and grow their hair out...Here's the image I'm thinking of...honestly? wtf are they thinking??


Hahaha! Yea, a lot of males around here wear them. I have to say. -I- don't wear them! And I'm a girl! :lol:
And all that hair growing out. I have my hair like that to the side, because it looks stupid parted, and I'm growing out my mohawk, and it's not like I wanted to have hair like them ^ and Justin. But it just happened that way. But I still get people asking why it's like his. Dude, it's my hair. For all you know, I'm a crazy stalker of his.
These males are only popular in music because of the girls that think they're hot. And a few like their music. Or voice. Because you don't see the girls getting this many fans. Probably 'cose not as many males voice that they love a singer, and scream and act girly. :lol:


----------



## NordicJuniper

This is right up my alley. I have been teased my entire life and pretty much heard it all. But I am a super defensive, hot tempered, opinionated person that will argue my point lol. So people that try and make fun of me don't usually get that far.

My own father has been saying that horses are just a phase. It does still bother me but I guess my response to that now is "hmm yeah it must really be a phase, after 14 years of living and breathing horses I am definetely going to grow out of them tomorrow." Now I just don't involve my dad in my riding, he will help pay for shows sometimes but I don't ask him to and I found a place where I can ride for free so he doesn't have to pay for lessons. It is my thing, not his and if he doesn't want to be a part of it that is fine.

I have also gotten the rude sexual jokes make towards me. Generally they are concerning beasiality [sp?] or something of the such. I either ignore them and walk away or retort with "yeah well at least I know how to ride."

The riding isn't a sport or that it is easy drives me up the wall and I get the most heated about that. Just the other day I argued with a coworkers fiancee and it finally ended with me saying "you wanna know what, you get in a saddle for four hours and tell me how you feel afterwards. Then you can decide whether it is easy or not" he instantly shut up. My coworker proceeded to ask me if she would be sore after riding on the beach because that is what she wants to do for her honeymoon lol.

I got lucky with my man because although he is not into horses persay he is willing to support me and give them a chance. He comes with me to ride and wants to learn how to ride. He jokes around with me but he does understand just how hard it is, he has seen me at my worst while riding. He comes to every show as well. The most amazing thing was when I was broken up about not being able to ride Junior and the fact that I had to give up horses he offered to help pay for lessons for me :] Such a sweetie. Luckily I found a lady that needed someone to show with her and she lets me ride for free.

Wow that was long lol, cookies to anyone that actually read that.


----------



## dedebird

yay i get cookies

and also i hate justian bieber he makes me mad hes an idiot and ruins music but i love the joe bros... sorry im not obbsesed though and theres hardly any boy singers i like joe bros make it xD i don't obses over them u.u i couldn't live without my music though but also long hair i don't like it when its reallly long there is a limit but the joe bros hair isn't that long now that i look at it o-o and no i don't think their cute =_= i think they can sing thats all so yup


----------



## Benny

I don't think I've actually heard them sing. The only boy bands I like, is Hilltop Hoods. They're Hip Hop. I think it's pop boy bands, and the ones like Simple Plan, Green Day, that sound the same.


----------



## Tosca

What people say doesn't really upset me, it's pretty much just good for the laughs. Here is some of what I've heard about my love of horses:

*Horses are outdated.
*​*Horseback riding is what you do when you're too lazy to walk/run.

Dogs are cheaper.
*​*You do know where glue comes from, right?*​*Bikes are better than horses.* (Oh yeah? Lets see you round up cattle on your Huffy!)​*You'll get over it*.

*Horseback riding takes no effort from the rider, the horse does everything.*​*I'll give you something else to.... *(you get the idea)​

Almost wish I could teach them about riding the same way I was taught to snowboard - Take them up a mountain on horseback, and then let them figure out how to get the horse back to camp.

All in all, it's best not to let any of that get to you. Yeah people are going to be immature sometimes, such is life. In the end you don't need their permission or approval, the relationship you have with your horse is priceless, and it's a shame that some people may never experience it.


----------



## AfterParty

"Horseback riding isnt a sport "

Yes anyone can just get on a horse and go around but not just anyone can take a horse to its full potential and jump a horse or do a reining pattern that takes time, effort, and a whole lot of committed hard work !


----------



## Jessabel

I think we all hate it when people scoff and say riding isn't a sport or that it's a piece of cake. All you do is sit there and hold the reins, right? Ha!

My dad thought that way until he watched one of my lessons, where my coach worked me so hard I was seeing stars. Afterward, he said "Wow, I had no idea how much work that is." 

I also hate it when people say horses are just dumb animals or they're gross or they're not good for anything but serving mankind. People who say those things usually don't know the first thing about them, either. Figures.


----------



## Waybueno

My horse is dumb he wont do what I want him to do. Riding is easy. Im the best _______ at this ranch(and its a horrible rider).


----------



## justinebee

dedebird said:


> OMG the phase thing yesss ugh anoying
> 
> another thing is when i read in my girl scout book (yes i'm a girl schout whoopie i'm a dork xD) "you must learn how to sucsefully trot canter and gallop to get this badge" i'm looking at it like you got to be kidding i've never galloped before in my life! and i've been riding for awhile... n.n'


lol i've galloped before but that was just before i was thrown from the bucking/circling that happened 1 second later  and ive rode my whole life lol


----------



## KatCashen

yeah my boyfriend cant believe that'd id rather race a horse or show a horse then race a quad..lol i love to ride quads but thats his passion and mine is Horses.


----------



## KatCashen

i told my Boyfriend that rideing a horse is way harder then a dirtbike because bikes will stop 100% of the time when you make it not so much with a horse they got minds of there own..lol


----------



## haleylvsshammy

I agree with "Horseback riding is not a sport" as far as it being annoying. It IS a sport! 

You don't think so? Okay, get on that horse, and take 5' fences. Or, get on, and go at a full gallop around barrels, you've got less than 12 seconds. Or you can get on and go round up all of the cattle. Now tell me it's not a sport. A little harder to say now, isn't it?

I was talking to my non horsey friend about horses and she plays volleyball and her response about volleyball being tougher was, "Yeah, well we have leg muscles. We have to use our legs." HOW DO YOU THINK WE STAY ON? (I'm not saying it's only leg) How do you think we survive 5' fences, running barrels, rounding up cattle? Leg muscle girly! Jeez! lol


----------



## Gidget

NordicJuniper said:


> This is right up my alley. I have been teased my entire life and pretty much heard it all. But I am a super defensive, hot tempered, opinionated person that will argue my point lol. So people that try and make fun of me don't usually get that far.
> 
> My own father has been saying that horses are just a phase. It does still bother me but I guess my response to that now is "hmm yeah it must really be a phase, after 14 years of living and breathing horses I am definetely going to grow out of them tomorrow." Now I just don't involve my dad in my riding, he will help pay for shows sometimes but I don't ask him to and I found a place where I can ride for free so he doesn't have to pay for lessons. It is my thing, not his and if he doesn't want to be a part of it that is fine.
> 
> I have also gotten the rude sexual jokes make towards me. Generally they are concerning beasiality [sp?] or something of the such. I either ignore them and walk away or retort with "yeah well at least I know how to ride."
> 
> The riding isn't a sport or that it is easy drives me up the wall and I get the most heated about that. Just the other day I argued with a coworkers fiancee and it finally ended with me saying "you wanna know what, you get in a saddle for four hours and tell me how you feel afterwards. Then you can decide whether it is easy or not" he instantly shut up. My coworker proceeded to ask me if she would be sore after riding on the beach because that is what she wants to do for her honeymoon lol.
> 
> I got lucky with my man because although he is not into horses persay he is willing to support me and give them a chance. He comes with me to ride and wants to learn how to ride. He jokes around with me but he does understand just how hard it is, he has seen me at my worst while riding. He comes to every show as well. The most amazing thing was when I was broken up about not being able to ride Junior and the fact that I had to give up horses he offered to help pay for lessons for me :] Such a sweetie. Luckily I found a lady that needed someone to show with her and she lets me ride for free.
> 
> Wow that was long lol, cookies to anyone that actually read that.


 
I get cookies for readin this!



seems like we have all pretty much heard the same things and I'm a beginner!


----------



## A knack for horses

Tosca said:


> *Horseback riding is what you do when you're too lazy to walk/run.*


Oh...I am one of those people! Being 5'2" and very little of that being leg, I am not designed to run. So riding horses is like my version of track. And I garuntee I can beat everybody on the track team, boys and girls. :wink:


----------



## dedebird

lol to lazy to run o-o xD im sure im not that lazy but i can be xDDD but running is easyer then troting to me cause i got to post the horse i ride is sooooo bouncy


----------



## PaintedFury

My best story of non-horse people saying something would have to be two of the coaches in HS were always giving me slack about it, until one of them had me in PE for a semester. When we were doing the first week evaluations, which took 3 days to finally complete. I was in that class with several of the football players. I done more push-ups, more sit-ups, more pull-ups in the time alloted for each then anyone else in the class, including the football players. Then the final day we were doing the exercise where you sit back against the wall like you're sitting in a chair, but there is not a chair. I was in the second group of two to go, the first two lasted less then five minutes, and that was the one that lasted the longest of the two. Me and my friend Marcus went next, because Marcus was sure that he would out last me on this one. Yeah, he didn't. I lasted for the remainder of the class, until the coach told me to stop and stand up. After that both the coaches left me alone about riding, and the third coach thought it was hilarious. I knew he was my favorite coach for a reason!

What sucks is less than a month later I was on crutches for pretty much the rest of the school year, but it didn't keep me off my horse.


----------



## ilyTango

I'm with Cougar...nothing derogatory that people say about horses really bothers me...not that I get that much negativity anyways. I'm the only one in our family (and pretty much the only one in a rather large vicinity around our place) so all I've gotten from neighbours and family is respect for it. Even at school, I don't think I've ever gotten anything bad. If I did, I really don't give a rat's @ss; they're all just unintelligent hillbillies anyways-like I'd really care what another teenager thinks of me.


----------



## Eliz

I don't know. I guess I would say I hate it when people call me a cowgirl when I am very clearly in jods and a hunter saddle. :/

Also when people think one horse is better than another based on color.
"Zomg that horse is totally gonna win because its sooo white. That other horse is just plain old brown"
"Oh, you said he was pretty, but he's just brown."

Oh, and that arabians are just over-priced show ponehs that could never hold up in "real riding". Sadly, this comes from horsey people too.


----------



## Rowzy

One thing that ****es me off is that so many people think I'm crazy when they find out I have arabs without ever meeting them (because they think ALL arabs are crazy and just showy horses). Or that I must be a bad rider because I don't really show and do mostly trail rides.


----------



## justinebee

Rowzy said:


> One thing that ****es me off is that so many people think I'm crazy when they find out I have arabs without ever meeting them (because they think ALL arabs are crazy and just showy horses). Or that I must be a bad rider because I don't really show and do mostly trail rides.


i feel ya on the not really showing thing


----------



## Northern

After the "Naughty Pony" thread, I'm more than bugged that supposedly mature horsepeople don't seem to see it when a horse is continually suffering a rider hanging/pulling on his mouth while at same time kicking/whipping him forward, to point that horse tries to dump him repeatedly, but rather say "Naughty *pony!"* WHAT ON EARTH!? One or two loose screws is par, but *lots* of posters just couldn't seem to see that this pony was suffering bad riding & pain to his mouth!


----------



## ImpressiveLady

LoveStory10 said:


> Whenever I talk about riding my horse, all the boys start with these really disgusting sexual comments.


I get this everyday at school. It doesn't bother me so much anymore, because I'm used to it now. Though I still grind my teeth whenever I get a comment like that.

A lot of my family members still think I'm just going through a phase. It's been 10 years, and I own a horse. No going back now!


----------



## lid7239

I hate when people say that they would just be able to get on a horse and ride when they have never even ridden in their life or when they have only ridden a few times!

Ummm maybe, but:

A. It would be an uncomfortable ride for the rider

B. It would be an uncomfortable ride for the horse

C. The horse would have to be a total push-button horse, 100% forgiving and completely bombproof!


----------



## dedebird

lid7239 said:


> C. The horse would have to be a total push-button horse, 100% forgiving and completely bombproof!


thats what would happen if they rode my horse LOL shes not a total push button (haha truuust me) but she is forgiving and bombproof

i don't get many anoying things told to me about horse back riding cause for one thing i'm homeschooled and for another i don't go bouncing around everywhere i love horses i love horses~ if someone asks me sure i ride i love them but i don't see the point in bringing them up most of the time and the few times i have it ended in disaster now everyone in my sunday school class knows me as the "horse girl" not a bad thing completly but anoying in itself

i don't mean to offend anyone here either i'm sorry if i did


----------



## HollyBubbles

i had a friend who came out home one day not long after i'd gotten my first horse. we went out for a ride and i sectioned off a piece of the paddock cause once bubbles gets going it takes an experienced person or a fence/small area to stop her. i told this friend to only let bubbles walk and started to give a simple explanation as to why and the fact that she had never ridden before (to my knowledge) and she cut me off with " I HAVE ridden before im NOT stupid and riding is EASY." which is when i stopped talking, hoisted her big bum onto my poor horse and let her learn for herself.
sure enough, walk... trot... uh oh... canter. bubbles turned, my friend didnt and landed in a big fat heap on the ground with a satisfying THUD ( i know its sad but thats what she gets for being a cocky b*tch)
funny thing is she's never ridden since then but has this thing about telling everybody how such and such cant ride because the horse bucked and so and so fell off... coming from the person who fell off two strides into a terrifyingly SLOW canter.
then she decided to tell me i was all crap about falling off getting run over and breaking my ribs and that i was just wagging school.. yeah well unfortunately for her i had a video of the fall and xrays of the breaks to show her. she hasnt talked to me since which is great.


----------



## Citrus

It drives me nuts when anyone says our horse is too young for my daughter.... I have met 10 year old horses that are more hot and crazy than our boy ever is. At 5, he just is who he is, calm, quiet and not phased by things.


----------



## soileddove

Umm.. Dunno if this has been said or not (too lazy to go through ALL of the pages, heh), but I'll toss it out there. I hate, hate, HATE when people (usually guys) say that I/women ride horse because I/they get some sort of sexual satisfaction out of it. Ugh.. Pervs. I don't even know what to say when they come at me with that. ha ha I mean, I'm a MEGA perv, but still, they come out with that as if I haven't heard that before and they're amazingly clever for thinking of it. ha ha


----------



## A knack for horses

NOT in a good mood today! :evil:

My friends were looking at some pictures of me riding today before school that I had hanging in my locker. (they were oohing and ahhing over my daredevil pics racing around at a lope or riding the trails) 

A snooty bratty girl came over to us, took one glance at the pictures, and said hauightily, "Riding; phsaw, any competent person could do it." (She was basically calling me stupid. And might I add we are JUNIORS in high school. Talk of immaturity.) Quickly after she gave me of look that said she thought she was better than me. Most of this look stemming from the fact I wear t-shirts, jeans, and riding boots to school almost everyday; and she is usually in some skimpy mini-skirt and a fancy top from American Eagle or some name brand place. 

I shot some mini daggers at her and said "Well anybody can understand the concept of riding. The skill of riding is not something the average girl can acomplish.(You don't call me stupid :wink I've been bucked, bitten and kicked at. I've been tossed 10 feet into the air going about 20 mph before crash landing onto the hard ground. I've spent 5 years pouring my blood, sweat, and tears into my passion and future career field. It takes more than memorizing the generic 'Give me a G!' to become a skilled horsewoman like I am."

She just gave me a dirty look and walked away. :twisted:


Don't take what I said wrong. I know I am nowhere near being an expert horsewoman (thats YEARS down the road). And I'm generally not that blunt with people, but this girl just irks me to no end! AND she insulted my passion, my intelligence, and my clothes.


----------



## Strange

I agree with what the majority of people have said.
Though I never got perverted comments even when I was in high school, so I almost find it odd that so many of you all have gotten comments like that! 

For the most part my friends don't really make a big deal out of me riding. Well they did when I skipped prom for a horse show, but it was so worth it when that show qualified me for AECs. Even now in college people don't really comment on it. Maybe because I don't make it into a big deal. I know a lot of girls that ride and honestly that's the first thing they tell ANYONE that they meet. "Oh I have a horse." Yeah, that's partly the reason I think people get turned off because it seems like you're bragging. As a senior in high school (My graduating class had only about 120 people in it) there were still a lot of people that didn't know I rode horses whereas a friend of mine told anyone and everyone, and she wasn't the most well-liked person. 

But oh well. Just my thoughts.


----------



## mom2pride

A knack for horses said:


> I hate people who think that horses is just a "phase". I can see somebody saying that if you are just wanting a horse two after you get into them. But ummm...I have had this "phase" for an ENTIRE decade now, and I think I'm gonna keep it for several more decades to come. So, yeah, its safe to say I'm just going through a phase.


Oh boy, if being obessed with horses is a "phase" I'm in BIG trouble...bwahahahaha! :lol:

I absolutely hate when people who have no clue about horses, 'assume' alot of things about them, how they should be ridden, when, etc...


----------



## justinebee

Strange said:


> I agree with what the majority of people have said.
> Though I never got perverted comments even when I was in high school, so I almost find it odd that so many of you all have gotten comments like that!
> 
> For the most part my friends don't really make a big deal out of me riding. Well they did when I skipped prom for a horse show, but it was so worth it when that show qualified me for AECs. Even now in college people don't really comment on it. Maybe because I don't make it into a big deal. I know a lot of girls that ride and honestly that's the first thing they tell ANYONE that they meet. "Oh I have a horse." Yeah, that's partly the reason I think people get turned off because it seems like you're bragging. As a senior in high school (My graduating class had only about 120 people in it) there were still a lot of people that didn't know I rode horses whereas a friend of mine told anyone and everyone, and she wasn't the most well-liked person.
> 
> But oh well. Just my thoughts.


oh my gosh i'm totally the same! most people had no idea until just recently that i ride/work with horses. a lot of my friends were shocked haha


----------



## Strange

I mean, don't get me wrong, it's not like I ever tried to hide it or anything, if someone asked I could talk to them about it for hours, but it wasn't my be-all-end-all if I met someone new or I was talking to someone about weekend plans, etc.


----------



## westerncowgurl

most people i know at my school who ride ,ride english and i absolutly hate it when they say english is harder then western and im not a true rider and ive been riding longer than most of them! and they think whoever rides western is a whimp in my opinion i dont think english is that much harder then western i just really hate it when people say stuff like that.


----------



## ilyTango

westerncowgurl said:


> most people i know at my school who ride ,ride english and i absolutly hate it when they say english is harder then western and im not a true rider and ive been riding longer than most of them! and they think whoever rides western is a whimp in my opinion i dont think english is that much harder then western i just really hate it when people say stuff like that.


:lol:Not-so-secretly: I ride Western, and I think English _is _harder. I tried it a couple times, and I found that Western comes a lot easier-for me anyways. Which is partly why I ride it: it's more comfortable, it's easier, and the saddle has probably saved me from many a fall so far. And I'm really not that interested in jumping or anything English-y.


----------



## mliponoga

I've ridden Western, English, and bareback and really don't find English any harder than Western or bareback. I ride Western just because it's more comfortable, ummm...I'm a guy? I trailride, like to have fun, etc. If someone tried to tell me that English was harder though, I'd completely disagree! Any class with horses can be hard, it's just what you enjoy!


----------



## justinebee

i think that depending on the person, one may be harder than the other. me, i grew up riding english and just recently began seriously riding western. i had done it every once in a while but always prefered to ride english, and had to train myself to be comfortable with a western saddle. my cousin's the opposite though, she started out learning western, and now using the english saddle is harder and a little uncomfortable for her.


----------



## mom2pride

Strange said:


> I mean, don't get me wrong, it's not like I ever tried to hide it or anything, if someone asked I could talk to them about it for hours, but it wasn't my be-all-end-all if I met someone new or I was talking to someone about weekend plans, etc.


I totally hear ya on that one...I love talking about it, but I'm not like "in your face" about it, just because that may be the only thing I think is really interesting sometimes...haha


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

i hate it when people say riding is easy..that all you do is sit there.. i would LOVE to see someone just try and sit on outlaw.. hed get them off in 2 seconds flat.. But it just ticks me off lol


----------



## dedebird

english western... well this one time i rode western for a whole month got into a english saddle the instructors husband said you like the english way more huh you look better and more comfertable.... really i wasn't i've gotten used to it again but when you get used to the deepness and the horn yup it gets different i guess i did better still in english i still love english the best xD


----------



## ridergirl23

I have stopped getting mad at people who say horsebacking riding isnt a sport... I just say its more of an art, like how karate is or something like that. lol
Personally i would say western is harder, but thats jsut because i started out enlgish in the beginning, so its almost natural. But whoever says bareback is easiest... try riding rena bareback! ****, i love riding QH bareback cuz most of them are so smooth! but rena is sooo bony and bumpy!!


----------



## mom2pride

ridergirl23 said:


> But whoever says bareback is easiest... try riding rena bareback! ****, i love riding QH bareback cuz most of them are so smooth! but rena is sooo bony and bumpy!!


Haha...yeah, I don't ride my mare bareback much, unless I'm planning on just walking...she is so 'big' strided, it's just too rough on both of us to ride bareback much...I do prefer it on smoother horses though


----------



## dedebird

i likes bare back my mare has a big spine that sticks out i find it easyer to blance on her with it while most people find it uncofterable


----------



## ilyTango

Tango's so comfortable bareback. Her bareback canter is a dream.


----------



## KodeeLuver

I hate it when people say horse back riding isnt a sport!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strange

ridergirl23 said:


> I have stopped getting mad at people who say horsebacking riding isnt a sport...


I'm the same way. I know it's a sport (it's in the olympics, so obviously it's a sport, and it fits webster's definition of "sport") and those who don't think so are simply uneducated. For example; eventing is the only olympic "extreme" sport where men and women compete equally (e.g. no separate divisions). When people question the term "extreme" I just ask them, "Well would you want to be running 25 - 30 mph at a solid object that's around 4'3" tall and 6' wide on an animal 9-10x your weight that could easily fall on top of you if you screw it up?" I don't think so.


----------



## justinebee

my dad pulled the "it's not that hard" card this morning. we were talking about how my sister is starting lessons and he said that on his vacation in arizona he went on one of their horseback rides and it "seemed easy enough". i was like "dad, those are resort horses, and you were walking on a trail they've been on thousands of times. of course it was easy" lol


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

After taking tourists (mostly people who have never ridden or been around horses before) out on trail rides for almost a decade, you get to see all kinds of weird or crazy things. What really bugs me though is when someone who's only ever ridden once or twice will say they're an expert and can ride any horse. 

Then when you do see them on a horse they start freaking out if the horse sneezes, stomps their hind leg to get rid of flies, if they swing their head around to get flies off their shoulders, groan/snort/cough/etc. 
What really scares them though is when the horse trots two strides to catch up. They either yank the reins past their shoulders to get them to stop, or decide to drop the reins completely and have a death grip on the saddle horn while screaming for me to help them because their horse is galloping. Then for those brave souls who survived the trotting episode and feel they have to 'gallop' again. They start flapping their reins up and down because everyone knows that's how you get a horse to move. :roll:


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

justinebee said:


> my dad pulled the "it's not that hard" card this morning. we were talking about how my sister is starting lessons and he said that on his vacation in arizona he went on one of their horseback rides and it "seemed easy enough". i was like "dad, those are resort horses, and you were walking on a trail they've been on thousands of times. of course it was easy" lol



Exactly, resort horses are pretty much asleep the entire time. All they have to do is walk and follow the horse in front of them. The customer just has to sit there, and make sure he doesn't drop the reins.


----------



## KateKlemmer

AngelWithoutWings54 said:


> If you don't mind a bit of a rant... And an example of my temper...
> 
> One day in seventh grade, I was talking to my friends about my horse, and I was showing them pictures. One of the "cool" boys came up, looked at one of my pictures and said these exact words: "Horses are stupid. Your horse is fat, dumb, and ugly, just like you. Maybe you should sell him to a dog food company. He seems pretty worthless, and what do you get out of riding anyways? The feeling of being a princess?"
> 
> Well, I didn't give a sh*t if I was suspended or even expelled. He called me names, but even worse than that, he called my horse named. Jerry was neglected before he came to my barn, and it has taken me a long time for him to get to how he is today.
> 
> So what do I do? Well, my "fat" 115 pounds kneed him in a place no boy ever wants to be kneed, and then I kicked him in the shin. And while he was lying on the ground staring up at me, I said "Oh, look. It's a worthless *******. Maybe he should be turned into dog food." And then I walked away.
> 
> I never got suspended or expelled. In fact, the principal never even talked to me. Maybe the boy was too afraid of me to tell, who knows. Either way, he never bothered me again, and one time while I was walking in the hall, I saw him point to me and say to his friends, "She's a horseback rider. Don't mess with her, she kicks like a horse."


hahaha! you're awesome

what annoys me most are people who won't give horses a chance, and automaticaly say horses are dumb, or crazy. but then again, those people don't deserve horses


----------



## KateKlemmer

ohh, & people who say "it's just a phase." lieslieslies. 
my first word was "forse." baby talk for horse. so for me, it is definitley NOT a phase. watching one Western movie as a baby is all it takes 

hehe, my dad was pretty offended by horse being my first word


----------



## justinebee

oh haha and on the topic of vacation/resort rides, i don't get angry about this, but i find it really funny when people tell me i should go vacation and take a horse ride on the beach. i'm just like "i can trailer out to the beach and ride out myself without spending all this money to be treated like every other customer who has never ridden a horse before" lol i dunno i just find it funny


----------



## DressageIsToDance

Ah yes, I do hate being called a cowgirl when dressed for a dressage show. What the heck is that, anyway?

I think most of all that "it's not a sport" and "it's not hard/doesn't give the rider a workout".

I daresay I burn as many calories in a full-steam dressage lesson as I would on a treadmill for the same amount of time. You work every muscle in your body to cue the horse, and keep your balance. Even more so if said horse decides to throw a tantrum.

Non-horse people simply do not understand that there is a MAJOR difference in riding a horse in a tourist trail ride, where you get packed along and the horse just follows the butt in front of it, and actually asking the horse to do something, on your own, and controlling it's body. My response is, REALLY, it's easy to control a half-ton plus animal with your body? And make them do as you wish? Hmm, let's see you do what I do.

It's mental, it's physical, it's emotional. It's a freaking sport. Whether or not you compete.

And the "phase" statement irks me too. For many kids, it IS a phase. But for some special individuals, it's a passion from day one.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

My girlfriend and I had a lengthy discussion about the 'uselessness' of horses. :roll:

She grew up on a dairy farm, where, apparently, every animal had a purpose, and if not, they didn't keep it. Because why put money in when you don't get anything out of it, was the logic.
At one point or another, we were joking around about if we had a farm together, and what would be on it. At first it was just deciding on beef vs. dairy (I like beef cows -- low maintenance, I can work them on my horse, and I get steak. Every milk cow I've met was dumb as a rock compared to my old heifer. Plus, I'm lactose intolerant. She likes milk cows -- says their smarter.), then I said, "Well fine, but I want horses." And her reply was that there wouldn't be any horses because they're useless -- you don't get anything out of them.

So I laid out everything (farm wise) you can get out of a horse -- working cattle, pulling carts, transversing terrain an ATV couldn't cover (and there's plenty of that in my pastures), etc. etc. etc.
So horses were fine if they could do any of that, but mine are 'useless' because my grand total profit last year was $6 and a bucket for showing Tanner and Magic. I pointed out that I don't show professionally, and if someone were to be much more serious about it, they could make a profit. What I mostly get out of my horses is companionship and exercise. (And we've had the discussion on what exercise I get from horses too -- the primary evidence is that I'm either on a horse or sitting in front of a computer with Mountain Dew and Pizza, and I'm still pretty slim. And most of my non-equestrian family is overweight. :wink: )
And somehow that stemmed into my giving a speech about if she's going to call my horses useless, then her house dog is equally useless -- it incurs charges, and you get nothing from it other than companionship and something of a door-alarm-guard-dog.

Needless to say, I am convincing her otherwise on this 'useless' nonsense. And if anything, she has admitted that she likes to watch me ride. :wink:


----------



## mmpgrumpy

I get the usual 'Riding's not a sport' and such. Some people at my school take one look at a picture and think he's not a good horse because he's not a Quarter Horse and lacks the conformation to compete in halter. The same people also think that his training should be finished because he's 9 and their horses are finished at 5 or 6.

Someone at my barn rescued a gorgeous bay this year, and I showed a picture to my friend, and the first thing she told me was that her horse had better conformation. That ticked me off for sure.

Something else happened just the other day. My band director asked us if we participated in sports, so I raised my hand to add horseback riding to the list of soccer, baseball, etc., and she looked at me like I was crazy and that riding a horse didn't consist of any physical activity whatsoever.

I try not to let it bother me, but sometimes I just get agitated...


----------



## dedebird

no physical activity... OMG do i have a medical condition??? i mean i start sweating after troting for a long time and since thats not physical activity it just MUST be a medical condition

now yes i may be out of shape but when my instructor is telling me to make the horse trot around the arena while having to post and try to get her to drop her head it just gets a little tiring now dosen't it xD


----------



## DressageIsToDance

Dude, before I got "conditioned" for riding, I used to be out of breath after just a minute or two of rising trot. I'd love to see anyone who says it's not physical do 20 minutes of rising trot.


----------



## drafteventer

Ugh, I hate it when my friends make fun of me for riding, they talk about like it's something only little kids do.
|:<


----------



## Sunny

Am I the only one who loves to post? Right now I only ride gaited horses and when they get into that funky gait-almost-canter thing I half-post it. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DressageIsToDance

Sunny said:


> Am I the only one who loves to post? Right now I only ride gaited horses and when they get into that funky gait-almost-canter thing I half-post it. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL...

I started english as a child, but moved to western, and when I went back to english when I was 13 or so, I thought I was so cool when I posted! :lol:


----------



## Sunny

DressageIsToDance said:


> when I went back to english when I was 13 or so, I thought I was so cool when I posted! :lol:


 :lol: You should have seen me when I finally realized what a diagonal was. I thought I was totally Grand Prix. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Solon

I see a of western riders posting, which I thought was odd.

But some trots are better posted than sat!


----------



## DressageIsToDance

:lol: You got that right, Solon! I used to ride this little morgan/QH who had the roughest trot in the world. So I usually skipped the trot and cantered.

My first mare, on the other hand, had the smoothest trot I have ever ridden to this day!


----------



## JekkaLynn

AngelWithoutWings54 said:


> "She's a horseback rider. Don't mess with her, she kicks like a horse."


When people annoy me or start a fight with me my husband just stands back and lets me handle it. Anytime someone tries to tell him off for not fighting for me his reply..."Dude she wrestles with and trains 3000 pound untrained stallions. And can wrestle a 2000 pound cow to the ground. She's a heck of a lot tougher then I am."

I am about 5 foot 7 inches and 145 pounds my husband is 6 foot 4 inches and 220 pounds of muscle. People give me a bit more respect after he tells them that.


----------



## Solon

3000 lbs. stallion? That's a big horse.


----------



## JekkaLynn

TheRoughrider21 said:


> When I see my guy friends who are at the stables trying to ride. I always get, "You must drug your horse before you get on him. How come it seems like you're not giving him any...instructions and he just does it but with me I'm kicking him like a soccer ball?" I always smile and tell them that it took years of sweat, blood, and tears for me to get to that point. Then they'll get off and go, "Yeah, I worked harder than you." My reply, "Of course you did. Men always work harder than women...cause we get it right the first time." =)


 
At the barn I took lessons at there is a horse that is so slow the beginners practically fall asleep on him. They can whip him, kick him and yell at him but he won't go faster for even a step or two. Then I jump on and he takes off like a rocket and starts racing the other horses and jumping over shadows and I can stop him without touching the reigns and the kids and their parents just sit on the sidelines with teir mouths hanging open and go "How, why, what? How does she do that!!??"


----------



## JekkaLynn

Solon said:


> 3000 lbs. stallion? That's a big horse.


 
I don't think most of them are nearly that big but that is what hubby says to people. I have worked with some draft stallions and my husband sees me with big 17 hand high thouroughbred stallions built like brick walls and thinks they must weigh a couple thousand pounds. He works with cows and a calf that is 13 hands can weigh 800 pounds so he sees the 17 hand horses and thinks of how much a cow that tall would weigh. I've tried to correct him a few times but he says it that way still anyways.


----------



## Solon

I figured it must be that he doesn't know much about horses. My boy is 18 hands and weighs 2200 lbs.


----------



## poundinghooves

westerncowgurl said:


> most people i know at my school who ride ,ride english and i absolutly hate it when they say english is harder then western and im not a true rider and ive been riding longer than most of them! and they think whoever rides western is a whimp in my opinion i dont think english is that much harder then western i just really hate it when people say stuff like that.


 That's crazy! If you ask me (NO OFFENSE to any English riders. You guys are great!) but English is more sissy. Barrel racing vs. primping in a dressage ring? I know they work hard and what they do is complicated but sti;;...


----------



## DressageIsToDance

poundinghooves said:


> That's crazy! If you ask me (NO OFFENSE to any English riders. You guys are great!) but English is more sissy. Barrel racing vs. primping in a dressage ring? I know they work hard and what they do is complicated but sti;;...


Having been in both worlds, I honestly think english is harder, for a variety of reasons. I too used to think english was far too "sissy". I avoided going back to it for years _because_ I thought it was too hard. Less saddle there, you know. Even more depends on your seat. But I would not say that western is easy itself nor that english is better than western, despite english being my personal preference. It really depends on what you're doing in the western/english world. Certain disciplines are undoubtedly harder than others.

And believe you me, I do not "primp" in a dressage ring...I am working, working, working and so is my pony, nothing fancy about it. A good rider makes it look like a pleasant stroll through the park, but it can be and it is tedious. To keep them soft, bent and working properly using their hind end, while also remembering the test movements...as someone who used to barrel race, dressage is the hardest thing I've ever done, personally. So there is really no "but still". :wink: It's two different worlds. Some may find one easier than the other, perhaps. And don't worry, I haven't taken offense. Just sharing my POV as an english rider.


----------



## A knack for horses

Solon said:


> I see a of western riders posting, which I thought was odd.
> 
> But some trots are better posted than sat!


I have ridden predominately western (with one or two english rides thrown in there), and I have great difficulty sitting even a egg-and-spoon race qualifiying trot. I learned to trot by posting, so it is habit for me to post. Heck, I can even get a bit of a post going when I'm not using stirrups!


----------



## dedebird

english and western they both have their own hardness to them! in western i don't do barrels (its for the better i fail at them LOL) and english i don't do dressage yet i love to jump and do poles n.n fun stuff in western i don't like riding with one hand in english its a tad odd at first with out the horn. so pretty equal but i do prefer english cause i can jump but if western is all i got ill take it n.n

haha by some trots are better posted then other i know what you mean my horse sadie is just lovely to trot on but feather WATCH OUT! i have to post! except this one time it was sooo funny she wanted to trot soooo badly but i told her to slow down to a walk instead of walking she did the slowest trot in the whole dang world! it was amazing LOL i'm gonna see if i can get her to do it again next lesson XD


----------



## mliponoga

A western horse should jog if you're showing her/him, and at a nice jog you should be able to sit that. My mare and I are still working on slowing down her gaits to a jog and lope rather than a trot and canter. She gives me a horrible trot and I'm bouncing all over the place, but once I slow her down into a jog I just sit there and don't move.


----------



## PaintedFury

There is definately a difference between a trot that you can sit, and you you have to post. I used to have a barrel horse that when he was in a jog you could drink a soda on him, but when he broke into a long trot, you had to post. His long trot was so extended that when he started to lope he would actually slow down and cover less ground. I used to ride him bareback if I didn't plan on working barrels on him, so I learned to post that long trot.


----------



## DressageIsToDance

Contrary to popular belief, there are some differences in trot/jog, lope/canter. It's not just a different terminology. I could sit Jack's slow, collected trot all day long - bump it up to a medium, or extended trot and it's hard work!


----------



## dedebird

lol i agree there is a big difference there xD i loved jogs when i can get them its sooo much fun xD espically the ones that are so slow its slower then walking LOL (its very posible)


----------



## TurnNBurn625

that its not a sport. and its way to dangerous. i just say yea well i can control an animal that is 4 times my size. what can you do?


----------



## .Delete.

I hate it when people as what im going to college for and i say horses. They look at me like :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: NOWAY! YOU CAN GO TO COLLEGE FOR THAT?!?!?!?!?!? Then they assume i want to be a vet, when i correct them and tell them im getting my bachelors in western riding they look at me yet again with the :shock::shock::shock::shock: face. It gets old after the 20th time


----------



## dedebird

im sorry id give you the O_O O_O O_O O_O face too i didn't know you could do that but... THATS FREAKING AWSOME!!!!!!


----------



## .Delete.

Hahah yeah its pretty fun


----------



## Solon

I agree dede. Is it an actual bachelor's degree? What's the college? And what are the benefits? Is it to train?


----------



## .Delete.

Yes its a bachelors of science degree. Findlay University in Findlay Ohio, they pretty much are teaching you to train horses and to train people to train horses. They set you up with internships and set you up with a job by the end of your senior year. You can get your degree in western riding, dressage, or hunter jumper. Check it out The University of Findlay - Equestrian Studies


----------



## Solon

Okay, Bachelors of Science - that makes sense. I thought you were saying Bachelors of Western Riding and I was like huh?


----------



## .Delete.

By your sophmore year you can pretty much tell them what your main focus is in. Like mine is rodeo, cutting, reining, etc. They will focus on rodeo with me, my friend Julie wants to be a western pleasure trainer, so they put her on horsemanship horses. Where as i ride a reiner


----------



## Sunny

That's really cool. I'm getting my Bachelor's Degree in Animal Science....but I do want to be a large animal vet. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Solon

I wish they had colleges like that around here. I'd get a degree in riding bareback.
:clap:


----------



## Lis

^ I get that when I'm asked what I want to do at University and I reply some form of Equine Sports/Performance Science degree and people kind of grin like yeah right that's science and ask "so just riding then?". I enjoy reciting the modules of one course to them, Haematology, Immunology, Microbiology, Biomechanics, Event Management etc etc and drop casually the requirements by the University for entry consideration. For some reason they stop smirking then .


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Some of thee things I've heard are...

Horseback riding is bad for your back.....totally stupid. This person said they knew someone that got their back messed up just from riding, not from being thrown, but from just actually riding. Obviously they weren't doing something right if they ended up with a back issue.

I used to date a guy that had horses. He also used to like to hunt and would take his horses to shoot off of, etc. He told me horses are "just tools" like an atv, truck, drill, hammer, etc...there to do work for us humans. When they wear out, you just throw it away and get a new one. He did not understand that I had a "relationship" with MY horse. I didn't date him for long after I heard his opinion.

"You can't go near a horse during "that time of the month" because the horse can sense it and will go "mad" and try to kill you."

"a saddle is a saddle and I don't understand why people talk about saddle fit, you just buy a saddle, put it on and go. The horse doesn't care cuz you have a pad."

"a jointed bit is an English bit and bit without a joint and has shanks is a western bit."

That's the few I've heard over the years by horse people and non horse people.


----------



## DressageIsToDance

Cinnys Whinny said:


> "You can't go near a horse during "that time of the month" because the horse can sense it and will go "mad" and try to kill you."


This is sooo untrue! :lol: My gelding actually does BETTER when it's "that time of the month" for me. Maybe he senses PMS and decides to get on my good side? ROFL!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

DressageIsToDance said:


> This is sooo untrue! :lol: My gelding actually does BETTER when it's "that time of the month" for me. Maybe he senses PMS and decides to get on my good side? ROFL!


I've noticed this with Cinny too....it's as if he puts on his best behavior for me or something.


----------



## Solon

DressageIsToDance said:


> This is sooo untrue! :lol: My gelding actually does BETTER when it's "that time of the month" for me. Maybe he senses PMS and decides to get on my good side? ROFL!


Wow, that is a good way to look at that! I'll have to share it at the barn!


----------



## A knack for horses

.Delete. said:


> I hate it when people as what im going to college for and i say horses. They look at me like :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: NOWAY! YOU CAN GO TO COLLEGE FOR THAT?!?!?!?!?!? Then they assume i want to be a vet, when i correct them and tell them im getting my bachelors in western riding they look at me yet again with the :shock::shock::shock::shock: face. It gets old after the 20th time


On a somewhat related note...It irritates me when people say a equine college degree of any level doesn't qualify as a "real" degree. :-x Just because I don't want to get a degree to be a lawyer, a dentist, a teacher, or any other "acceptable" degree; doesn't mean that I am wasting my time!!! It takes as much, if not more work to make a career with horses as it does a Doctor! It may not be the same type of work, but it still counts!


----------



## Solon

Do you think they are talking more about the do it yourself online type degrees? I've seen those advertised about horses/training, but I don't know much about them other than I've heard people dissing them.

But a Bachelor of Science with a focus on the different disciplines is definitely acceptable!


----------



## A knack for horses

Solon said:


> Do you think they are talking more about the do it yourself online type degrees? I've seen those advertised about horses/training, but I don't know much about them other than I've heard people dissing them.
> 
> But a Bachelor of Science with a focus on the different disciplines is definitely acceptable!


Nope. Even when I explain to them that I will be going to an actual college and recieveing a Bachelors in Equine business management with a minor in Equine sciences (or something to that effect), they just scoff and say I am wasting a $100,000 check just to play with a horse. 

I would never go to a online college for an equine degree. To me, it seems it would be like the kid who reads all about how to ride. But once they get on a horse, they can't do it because they don't have the muscle structure or rythem of the gaits down. All they did is read what to do.


----------



## africanstardust

Eek I agree with everything you've said, especially when people say riding is so easy anyone can do it. Riding is only "easy" if you know how, and even then it has its moments and the definition of "easy" has to be slightly adjusted 

What does bother me, although this is more within the horse community, is when people who have been riding their whole lives think that just because I started at a later age means I'm a poser or don't take it seriously. Sorry for not living near horses for most of my life; I'll invent a time machine and try and work on that.

And yes to the back problems thing! I ride partly _because_ I have back problems and it helps me with my posture! Why would anyone say that...?

EDIT: Also, go all of you who are studying something equestrian-related!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

africanstardust said:


> What does bother me, although this is more within the horse community, is when people who have been riding their whole lives think that just because I started at a later age means I'm a poser or don't take it seriously. Sorry for not living near horses for most of my life; I'll invent a time machine and try and work on that.


It's funny, because I'm 25 years old and I have been riding literally since I was born - I've always had my own horse, and my family has had me in the saddle since long before I could walk. I've been riding independently since I was 5 years old, and I've gotten compliments my whole life about my "gift" with horses.

And then I meet Shay-la who's only been riding for about 8-9 years, and she's 10x better then me! :lol: I know a lot of it is my weight, but I grumble under my breath sometimes because she's just SUCH a natural, you'd never guess she didn't start riding until she was a teenager!


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Mine is more within the horse community. I have been riding of the lead scince i was 2. People think because im 14 i ride "easy" horses that are bombproof, that _"anyone_" can ride! But i have trained my horse myself, he has just turned 6 and i have done him all by myself scince he was a green 3/4 yr. Now i have started putting riders that think he is _"easy_" on him and there starting to realise now (FINALY!) that he isnt a easy horse. And i work my But off to make him look easy! sorry to rant it just peeves me off!!


----------



## mliponoga

That's funny, I'm 21 right now and have only been riding since I was 19. A very small amount before that, but not much at all. Someone posted on facebook the other day "i remember your first horse ride,,,you looked like you would never get on again..lol. and now you have your own horse!" And that was definitely me...horses are something that completely grew on me, and went over the top as soon as I got my own. I've never had anyone look down on me for getting into riding late, but I have corrected people that have been riding for 15 years and they just give me a look of disgust...


----------



## Cleffapuff

I hate it when people call horses dumb, and I also hate when I'm riding, that my mom will stand there, and tell me to keep one hand on the horn in case I fall, I mean really mom make me even more scared and nervous then theres a more likely chance that I will fall, grrrr
I have had a few not-so-good experiences with that horse, but she wasn't trained all that well when we bought them from one of my friends, but I'm proud that I can actually get on her, some what confidently, and ride her by myself!


----------



## mliponoga

Cleffapuff said:


> I hate it when people call horses dumb, and I also hate when I'm riding, that my mom will stand there, and tell me to keep one hand on the horn in case I fall, I mean really mom make me even more scared and nervous then theres a more likely chance that I will fall, grrrr
> I have had a few not-so-good experiences with that horse, but she wasn't trained all that well when we bought them from one of my friends, but I'm proud that I can actually get on her, some what confidently, and ride her by myself!


:-o Tell your mom that proper riding you're not supposed to hold the horn at all...


----------



## DressageIsToDance

LOL...The horn is unlikely to keep you on if you fall. Trust me. When I was still riding western, I was galloping with friends on a big, wide stretch of trail, and someone rode up on her and she bucked to show her dislike, and I became unseated and instinctively grabbed for the horn, and ended up falling UNDER her and got trampled. Nothing broken, just a swollen jaw where she gave me a good kick in the face coming over the top.

...so it's NOT a good idea. If you're falling, you want to fall and roll away from the horse in question.


----------



## .Delete.

My total students loans is going to be over 130k. its 43k a year now i do believe.


----------



## sorelhorse

oh gosh. the thing that bugs me the MOST is when people say western pleasure horses have no "compulsion" or collection. its obvious they do, and people that say that really dont know what they are talking about


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

JackofDiamonds said:


> Mine is more within the horse community. I have been riding of the lead scince i was 2. People think because im 14 i ride "easy" horses that are bombproof, that _"anyone_" can ride! But i have trained my horse myself, he has just turned 6 and i have done him all by myself scince he was a green 3/4 yr. Now i have started putting riders that think he is _"easy_" on him and there starting to realise now (FINALY!) that he isnt a easy horse. And i work my But off to make him look easy! sorry to rant it just peeves me off!!


OmG, I've had the SAME thing. I used to show other people's horses at my stable for a while and do really well, and then I got Pepper, my morgan. He was a TUFF ride for sure. He was 7 and his previous owner never did anything but gallop him around fields. He also paced to boot and had a flying extended trot that was just amazing, but he was very very difficult to sit. I usually took most of my rides at two point. In lessons we were working on getting him to reach out and extend his trot and I could hear the other girls snickering under their breath about what a horrible rider I was and I had no business on horses, etc etc and that's what happens when you only ride push button horses, when you finally get a "real" horse you can't stay on. My ears were burning.

So then one day our trainer had us all switch horses around and ride other peoples horses...the girl who got stuck with Pepper came off 4 times!!! After that all I heard was what a horrible horse I had and that it was amazing I stayed on him. Which wasn't much better.....


----------



## DressageIsToDance

Everyone thinks someone else's horse is easier to ride...LOL.

I'm so used to Jack, the "little" adjustments that keep him working and soft, and PAYING ATTENTION are natural. I do it unconsciously. But I have a feeling someone who'd never ridden him would be surprised at what it takes.


----------



## A knack for horses

DressageIsToDance said:


> LOL...The horn is unlikely to keep you on if you fall. Trust me. When I was still riding western, I was galloping with friends on a big, wide stretch of trail, and someone rode up on her and she bucked to show her dislike, and I became unseated and instinctively grabbed for the horn, and ended up falling UNDER her and got trampled. Nothing broken, just a swollen jaw where she gave me a good kick in the face coming over the top.
> 
> ...so it's NOT a good idea. If you're falling, you want to fall and roll away from the horse in question.


That is exactly why when I feel like I'm at the point of no return, I just let go and go limp. The propulsion of the horses movement usually will move you away from the horse.


----------



## A knack for horses

Cinnys Whinny said:


> OmG, I've had the SAME thing. I used to show other people's horses at my stable for a while and do really well, and then I got Pepper, my morgan. He was a TUFF ride for sure. He was 7 and his previous owner never did anything but gallop him around fields. He also paced to boot and had a flying extended trot that was just amazing, but he was very very difficult to sit. I usually took most of my rides at two point. In lessons we were working on getting him to reach out and extend his trot and I could hear the other girls snickering under their breath about what a horrible rider I was and I had no business on horses, etc etc and that's what happens when you only ride push button horses, when you finally get a "real" horse you can't stay on. My ears were burning.
> 
> So then one day our trainer had us all switch horses around and ride other peoples horses...the girl who got stuck with Pepper came off 4 times!!! After that all I heard was what a horrible horse I had and that it was amazing I stayed on him. Which wasn't much better.....


Horse people should make an unspoken law that when you are judging a person's riding ability, you must take into account the skill level/rideability of the horse they are on.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

I HATE when people say " you just sit on a horse and they go!" um no! If I put anyone who said that on a pushbutton pony they'd probably fall off! Horseback riding is a dangerous intense sport!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DressageIsToDance

Oh, oh! I thought of another one.

...people who think you say "giddy up" to get forward motion. Jack would probably fall to the ground and roll with laughter if someone said giddy up to him.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Haha i thought of another one to.. Theres this girl i know and she is my age and when we go to a comp we are in the same rider class. And she would walk past to check if I was in there and if i was i over hear her mum say _"come on, chelsea's in that class. Lets go to another ring"_ hehe I laughed soo hard. In the end i used to wait until they were in the ring to go in just to see there reaction.. *THEY WALKED OUT!!* by that stage i was having trouble stay on i was laughing so hard. They also ring up to see what shows we are going to, so they can go to a different one. I think its sad how people are soo ribbon hungry, that they walk out of a Rider class. ****


----------



## africanstardust

DressageIsToDance said:


> Oh, oh! I thought of another one.
> 
> ...people who think you say "giddy up" to get forward motion. Jack would probably fall to the ground and roll with laughter if someone said giddy up to him.


Haha seriously! Although...I admit that when I first started riding, I thought this too (all those cowboy movies). No teacher like experience...


----------



## africanstardust

Whoops, sorry, double post...I love my internet.


----------



## Solon

Hey, I say Giddy Up! 

I learned that from John Wayne!!!!


----------



## EmilyandNikki

Well don't know f this has been said, but one day, me and a few people were having a most dangerous sport conversation(actually I walked in on the conversation). I forget what the two sports they were arguing about but I said horse back riding. Everyone said "No Way". So I said "So, let me get this straight, your on a six foot horse, jumping six foot jumps and you fall off. Now, which sport is more dangerous?" I was met with silence. No one could argue.

But I have been told on numerous occasions Horse back riding isn't dangerous and it's easy. That is my pet peeve.


----------



## DressageIsToDance

I ought to say "giddy up" to Jack in my next lesson just to see my trainer's face. I bet she'd be roaring with laughter though after she realized I was totally kidding.


----------



## Solon

I double dog dare you then you have to tell us what happened! Just be totally serious about. Say giddy up Jack and see what she says!!


----------



## africanstardust

Haha well, that one can be filed under "mistakes made by people whose only idea of horses comes from Westerns."


----------



## Solon

It's fun to use around the tender foots!


----------



## DressageIsToDance

I don't know if I will be able to keep a straight face!

Honestly, I think my trainer is going to know I'm kidding from the get go, LOL! I've been riding with her over a year now, and totally knows I've got more skill than that. But...I have to try this anyway. Aw, man, it would be awesome to save for April fools, but that's far off!


----------



## Solon

Tell her you've been doing a lot of reading and found some interesting way to interact with your horse. Be totally serious. Then go for it. LOL! But you have to keep a straight face!


----------



## DressageIsToDance

EXCELLENT! She will think I've lost my mind. I hope I don't fall off Jack when I tell her the joke though! I'll be doubled over laughing I know. She's going to look so puzzled.


----------



## Solon

Oh man, I cannot wait to hear about this!


----------



## PonyGirl1995

I hate it when because i like horses i get refered to as the horse freak
People enjoy themselves saying pony puree when i walk into the room
When I go to the stables and come home, they ask 'hows dobbin?'

And also when people say that all horse riders have a large behind! its so not true! Some people are so idiotic...


----------



## dedebird

xD i should try the giddy up thing to xD my new instructor hasn't known me long ;D lets see what see thinks of me now! 

large behinds huh well not all do but riding horses strenthens musles and makes it largish but i guess im doing something wrong i have a small behind xD


----------



## mliponoga

"I was watching a great old western movie last weekend and I learned something that I believe will really enhance my riding skills, GIDDY UP HORSEY!! Dang it, it's not working...GIIIIDDDDDDYYYY UPPPPPP!!!! Nope, not working at all..."


----------



## DressageIsToDance

mliponoga said:


> "I was watching a great old western movie last weekend and I learned something that I believe will really enhance my riding skills, GIDDY UP HORSEY!! Dang it, it's not working...GIIIIDDDDDDYYYY UPPPPPP!!!! Nope, not working at all..."


ROFL! :lol:

I'm pretty sure my trainer is going to look at me like I have lobsters crawling out of my ears. "Yeah, mk...why don't we just use our seat and leg, like usual?"


----------



## A knack for horses

Ooooh now I have to try this on the trails! hahaha....I'd like to see how the actual "cowboys" handle this situation..................I might even flap the reins a bit too. "Onward Horsie!!! High Ho Silver!!! Giddy Up!!!"........."I think its broken!"


----------



## Strange

A knack for horses said:


> Ooooh now I have to try this on the trails! hahaha....I'd like to see how the actual "cowboys" handle this situation..................I might even flap the reins a bit too. "Onward Horsie!!! High Ho Silver!!! Giddy Up!!!"........."I think its broken!"


Haha, I've seen people try this before. 

I teach a lot of young kids basic riding skills in the summers and occasionally I teach their parents and/or troop leaders (I work mostly with Girl Scouts) and usually it's the adults that do this. xD They have it in their head that "It's how the cowboys in movies do it, that must be how you're supposed to do it!" The kids think it's hilarious, especially if I get some that I've taught previous summers because they know that, even with the plodding old camp horses, all you have to do is squeeze/softly kick with a cluck and they'll move on for you.


----------



## Heartland

*"I don't see how a horse show is that hard.... all you do is just go around and around and around in the pen." *
:evil: Really? It is just that easy? Heck, all along I've been making it hard on myself then. Yes, let's throw leads, collection, responsiveness, cues and headset to the wind. (that one is compliments of my darling husband, who as you may have already guessed, is not a horseman).

*"Oh, you have horses? I'd love to ride them sometime."* I don't know if that drives anyone else nuts, but I don't own horses to let green riders screw them up. Sorry. Maybe I'm selfish, but I put too much time and money into my horses to get them working at the level I want them to.


----------



## mliponoga

Heartland said:


> *"I don't see how a horse show is that hard.... all you do is just go around and around and around in the pen." *
> :evil: Really? It is just that easy? Heck, all along I've been making it hard on myself then. Yes, let's throw leads, collection, responsiveness, cues and headset to the wind. (that one is compliments of my darling husband, who as you may have already guessed, is not a horseman).
> 
> *"Oh, you have horses? I'd love to ride them sometime."* I don't know if that drives anyone else nuts, but I don't own horses to let green riders screw them up. Sorry. Maybe I'm selfish, but I put too much time and money into my horses to get them working at the level I want them to.


This is a constant discussion with me and my girlfriend, while she loves to put as many riders on her horses as possible, I do not. She thinks it gives her experience to listen to green riders. My motto is when on my horse "I'm either training or untraining her." I know for **** sure no green rider is helping my horse in training it, only frustrating her and adding 'buttons' that shouldn't be there. Now on the other hand, we have a lot of children in the family, so I will let them up on Nova while I lead her around.


----------



## Heartland

I had a friend out once to ride my quarter horse in an arena, and it was constant yank yank yank on his face- total death grip on the reins when asking him to stop and she didn't drop the reins when he was stopped- he was standing there and she still had that death grip on him. I can't get that image out of my head. It took me a few days worth of riding to get him to respond to the bit the way he had before said green rider had ridden him. I'm surprised he didn't dump her. I told her time and time again to loosen up on the reins. No more friends riding any of my horses, unless they know what they're doing.


----------



## A knack for horses

Heartland said:


> *"I don't see how a horse show is that hard.... all you do is just go around and around and around in the pen." *
> :evil: Really? It is just that easy? Heck, all along I've been making it hard on myself then. Yes, let's throw leads, collection, responsiveness, cues and headset to the wind. (that one is compliments of my darling husband, who as you may have already guessed, is not a horseman).
> 
> *"Oh, you have horses? I'd love to ride them sometime."* I don't know if that drives anyone else nuts, but I don't own horses to let green riders screw them up. Sorry. Maybe I'm selfish, but I put too much time and money into my horses to get them working at the level I want them to.


And the famous, "You ride horses? Can you teach me?" Urg...it bugs me to no end. And the people who usually do ask me that question are people who I think are either annoying or have no business hadling a 50 pound dog, let alone a 1200 pound horse.


----------



## mliponoga

Heartland said:


> I had a friend out once to ride my quarter horse in an arena, and it was constant yank yank yank on his face- total death grip on the reins when asking him to stop and she didn't drop the reins when he was stopped- he was standing there and she still had that death grip on him. I can't get that image out of my head. It took me a few days worth of riding to get him to respond to the bit the way he had before said green rider had ridden him. I'm surprised he didn't dump her. I told her time and time again to loosen up on the reins. No more friends riding any of my horses, unless they know what they're doing.


Even our friend who has been riding for 8ish years does the same thing in our harsh western bit :shock:


----------



## Sunny

I've got a girl coming out to ride with me this weekend. She's the kind of person who thinks she knows everything, for lack of a better phrase. She talks about she loves a horse who is a challenge, so I said, "Well, these are pretty barnsour so you should like them." and she said, "Huh? I just mean a horse who likes to do something other than walk." -face palm- It should be interesting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cleffapuff

I know, but my horse isn't neck trained to ride, so if you wanted to go left you pull on the left on, and same with the right, but I don't really feel comfortable if I'm not holding on to it...
She used to be a REALLY spooky horse, and the one time my dog casually walked around the corner, and she flipped out, and if I wasn't holding on to the horn I probably would have flown right off. 
Another scary thing that happened was when I was riding her for the first time, just in the corral my dad started a truck up, and she bolted and I fell... so it wasn't all that fun 
Thanks for the info. though, I really appreciate all I can get!


----------



## mliponoga

Not trying to put you down, but you should try some desensitizing training with her then.


----------



## Cleffapuff

mliponoga said:


> Not trying to put you down, but you should try some desensitizing training with her then.


Haha
Well she's MUCH better now. 
She's separated from her sister which was pretty much IMPOSSIBLE to do, but we got them apart, and she listens much better, and she doesn't spook as much because of all the trucks, and crap going through our yard so as long as she keeps all this good stuff up, she'll do fine... but MAN does that girl love corn


----------



## Tymer

Just an hour or two ago I made a facebook status about how much I missed riding even though I've only been away from the barn for a week and a half. I got the following comments:
"Really, Anna?"
"Wow...Good job."
"Be social! Horses don't count as friends!"
And then from my barn friend in the same situation: 
"...Me too. "
No more comments. I love it how some people don't understand that horseback riding can be a PASSION.


----------



## JPegasus

"it's just a horse" :-o
referring to the horse as "it" (it is proper english, but who cares) or "him"
<most of my favorite horses are girls and REALLY hate to hear that>
people that say that horse management or riding is easy or not complicated. it makes me laugh.
people that are all "meh" about their horse's suffering. my ex-girlfriend had a horse whose saddle was grinding into the top off his withers... he had no hair there and a bunch of scar tissue... I even offered to pay to have it replaced/refitted.... no interest. sigh.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

This is probably going to stir the pot or im not sure if anyone has the same problem But the rivalry of *Showie vs Dressage riders*. Oh dear god that is so painfull! Im a showie and i have no problems with dressage riders but there is constant bickering over how one is better than the other!


----------



## DressageIsToDance

I feel silly, but what is a Showie? LOL.

As a dressage rider...I do not feel prejudice against Showies, since I have no clue what they are! :rofl:


----------



## africanstardust

A knack for horses said:


> And the famous, "You ride horses? Can you teach me?" Urg...it bugs me to no end.


Seriously! I've only been riding for 1.5 years and people think it only takes a few weeks to learn to ride, so now my non-horsey friends think I'm a horse expert. Uh...I'm still trying to get my heels down. Also, like you said, most of the people who think/say things like this either need to never come near horses, or need to be thrown off once or twice so they can sober up. My gosh. 

Not that I wish getting thrown on anyone, but sometimes it makes for a good image


----------



## JackofDiamonds

DressageIsToDance said:


> I feel silly, but what is a Showie? LOL.
> 
> As a dressage rider...I do not feel prejudice against Showies, since I have no clue what they are! :rofl:


 
Haha its a nick name for Open show riders.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

JackofDiamonds said:


> This is probably going to stir the pot or im not sure if anyone has the same problem But the rivalry of *Showie vs Dressage riders*. Oh dear god that is so painfull! Im a showie and i have no problems with dressage riders but there is constant bickering over how one is better than the other!


haha ive never actually heard that, i dont really see much of that here. Alot of the hackies i know do dressage as well as hacking lol!


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Haha.. Really? Its not everywhere but when its there its like BAM! Maybe its just my area that is "too" competetive.  ah who knows?! funny how theres always different names too?

Theres also a rivalry between QLD and NSW (Australia) but i think that is in all sports  I remember at the nationals there was a massive argument!! Haha good old Aus


----------



## DressageIsToDance

Oh, I see. Showie=Basically someone who does non-dressage open shows? And Hackie...err, a trail rider? :lol:

Here, I've never heard of the terms...but I've never seen a lot of competition between our "showies" and dressage riders...actually, a lot of the "showies" are made to do at least a little dressage by their trainers.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

DressageIsToDance said:


> Oh, I see. Showie=Basically someone who does non-dressage open shows? And Hackie...err, a trail rider? :lol:


A showie and a hackie are the same thing, those who ride in hack shows. Most commonly at agricultural shows


----------



## dedebird

ok i love my dad and he knows lots about horses same with my instructor but they thought royal was being lazy and i KNEW it was more oww then nooo the saddle i was using wasn't fitting right and i could tell! and i knew it cause when i got off he still bit at the saddle and when i took it off and ran him around lead rope he was fine then i rode him bare back a few days later and he was perfect i twas the saddle >:O


----------



## Eliz

Here's a new one...
"Trainers" that take on clients that don't even know what a lead is...
Please.


----------



## Solon

I heard a really bizarre one at work recently when I was talking to my co-workers about horses. They asked why only white people rode horses. :shock:


----------



## Sunny

I've only ever seen one black person ride a horse, in person. She sticks out in my head because she was on a GORGEOUS TWH that dominated the class I saw. Around here, there are lots of black people who drive carts. There were two black men who brought their horses to a huge group ride, and their horses were super well behaved. The others weren't too pleased with the cart. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BitlessForHappiness

My favorite: "Dude, all you do is sit on a horse....they do all the work!" To which I respond, "Hey, sit on this exracing Arab. All you do is sit, right?" >


----------



## A knack for horses

Solon said:


> I heard a really bizarre one at work recently when I was talking to my co-workers about horses. They asked why only white people rode horses. :shock:


Oh I have personal experience with this one. Almost everybody around here who rides is white. But there is one guy who is of Mexican decent (he even has family in Mexico). He is one h*ll of a rider, and is good with a cow, but whenever somebody asks who we are reffering to, we always say, "He's the Mexican guy on the tall horse." 

I kind of feel bad about it. I mean, nobody calls him that to be derogatory or single him out, but what more obvious way is there to decribe a Mexican rider in a group of 15 white riders?


----------



## Solon

That's true. I haven't seen anyone other than white people around here riding, so it kind of caught me off guard that they made that observation.


----------



## A knack for horses

I think it just depends on where you live. The farther south you go, the more variety of races will be riding, just because of the distribution of races.


----------



## sdellin

I hate it when my husband used to say, "All women love horses." Nooooo!!!!! All little girls love horses, most don't carry that through to adulthood. It's always been a dream of mine to have a horse. Finally I do, and she and I love each other very much. He thought this would be a phase with me. We moved to the country and my neighbors have horses. I realized I could no longer ignore the dream. Recently my cousin came to visit, first time in like 20 years. He'd never met her before. We were talking about horses and she blerted out, "Oh, man, you've always loved horses. I'm surprised you don't have one." Well, I guess he began to take me seriously. 

Shhhhh!!! No one gets to tell him that I had already planned to pick up this horse I'd been looking at waaayyy before he decided I should get her.


----------



## sdellin

BitlessForHappiness said:


> My favorite: "Dude, all you do is sit on a horse....they do all the work!" To which I respond, "Hey, sit on this exracing Arab. All you do is sit, right?" >


Sorry, but I had to comment on this one. After my first couple of lessons, I could barely walk. Every leg muscle I have was ripped apart! Talk about a workout. My neighbor can squat 170 lbs (for a woman, that's pretty good) and she doesn't even go to the gym anymore, it's just from riding.

Here's a tip: I bought a small excersize ball and I put it between my knees and squeeze just about every other day, do a bunch of reps. I've seen a difference in how strong my muscles are getting. And to think I used to lift weights at the gym to keep them in shape. Shoulda got a horse a long time ago.


----------



## africanstardust

sdellin said:


> Sorry, but I had to comment on this one. After my first couple of lessons, I could barely walk. Every leg muscle I have was ripped apart! Talk about a workout. My neighbor can squat 170 lbs (for a woman, that's pretty good) and she doesn't even go to the gym anymore, it's just from riding.
> 
> Here's a tip: I bought a small excersize ball and I put it between my knees and squeeze just about every other day, do a bunch of reps. I've seen a difference in how strong my muscles are getting. And to think I used to lift weights at the gym to keep them in shape. Shoulda got a horse a long time ago.


Eish, no kidding! I still dread my first ride after being gone for a few weeks, because I can barely get out of the car afterward. I will definitely be picking up one of these the next time I'm at the mall


----------



## dedebird

lolz they sound very useful!!


----------



## Sunny

A knack for horses said:


> I think it just depends on where you live. The farther south you go, the more variety of races will be riding, just because of the distribution of races.


 I'm in the deep south of the US, and i've still only seen one non-white rider. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny

Come to think of it. In my 13 years of riding, I've only seen one colored rider too. I'm in Australia. And she wasn't Aboriginal, something else. But that is kinda weird.


----------



## BitlessForHappiness

sdellin said:


> Sorry, but I had to comment on this one. After my first couple of lessons, I could barely walk. Every leg muscle I have was ripped apart! Talk about a workout. My neighbor can squat 170 lbs (for a woman, that's pretty good) and she doesn't even go to the gym anymore, it's just from riding.
> 
> Here's a tip: I bought a small excersize ball and I put it between my knees and squeeze just about every other day, do a bunch of reps. I've seen a difference in how strong my muscles are getting. And to think I used to lift weights at the gym to keep them in shape. Shoulda got a horse a long time ago.


I STILL get sore when my trainer says "two point and hold it for the next 20 minutes!"
But really. It's not exercise, right? Right! PSHHH!!! Nonriders can be so silly!!!
And don't apologize for commenting.


----------



## sdellin

I love 2-point! I don't have to post correctly. Since I'm learning I do get bounced around when I get off the rythm. I do believe that owning a horse may just be the perfect combination of having fun while exercising.


----------



## mliponoga

Well there's a bronc rider that is African American at the rodeo in McBain, MI every year, I've had a family of African American's come check out a horse I had for sale a couple years ago, but other than that, that's my only experience.


----------



## PaintedFury

There are quite a few AA riders around where I live. They usually ride gaited horses, or at least the ones that I've met and seen have. One AA gentleman actually built an arena out in Amy, AR. I've seen very few AAs at horse show, so I guess if they show, they do it out at Amy. I rode in the Christmas parade one year with two of them. But they are not something that you see often in the horse show industry. I did high school rodeo with an AA bull rider. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Eliz

I've never seen an AA rider here, but I have seen this AA guy come into a tack store and buy a cowboy hat


----------



## Feets

I hate people who see me with bruises from a fall or something and they ask "Did you get beat up by a horse?" or something along those lines. I'm always referred to as the "horse girl" and any time a horse comes on tv someone says something to me.

I also hate this conversation:
Me: "God I'm so tired."
Them: "From what?"
Me: "Riding."
Them: "Why? The horse does all the work. You just sit there!"

>=/


----------



## BitlessForHappiness

sdellin said:


> I love 2-point! I don't have to post correctly. Since I'm learning I do get bounced around when I get off the rythm. I do believe that owning a horse may just be the perfect combination of having fun while exercising.


What I really like is a super fast trot (just a few steps away from lope, you know the feeling?) and two pointing that in a pattern. It's fun! I agree, it's exercise for mind and body! Keeps ME sharp, I think!


----------



## CaptainLiecy

I once made a status on facebook saying how I had an amazing ride on my horse Scooby. One of my boyfriens's friends commented on it, asking if Scooby was a nickname for Ryan (my boyfriend). Thankfully, I have a sense of humour and I actually found this pretty funny 
My boyf is great with the whole horses thing, he had to ride one on camp and it was one of the worst experiences of his life so he really appreciates what I do  he's always wanting to learn about everything and it's really nice to know he cares  but then again, he races R/C Cars so he can't really diss horses anyway, because he knows I have plenty of comments to shoot back at him  hahaha


----------



## Shenandoah

There are two that really bug me.

"It's so cruel that you keep that thing in their mouths."

And the second is when they ask what it costs me, and I tell them about $300/month and they act like that's insanely expensive - yet they don't blink an eye at paying $100/month for cable (my cable/TV bill is $0) or at a $500/month car payment (my car payment is also $0 - saved up and bought something I could actually afford 7 years ago, and will drive it into the ground) or at going out to eat every day, spending $200+/month more on food than I do.
Yeah, adding $300/month on top of your other bills might be expensive - but I'm doing it IN PLACE OF your other bills, and it's really not that expensive.


----------



## Speed Racer

This one comes from horse people, who should know better.

'I KNOW my horse was abused. Oh, I don't have any actual proof of it, nor does he have any scars or anything to indicate abuse, but he MUST have been because he does -insert bad tempered response here- when I ask him to do YYYY'.

God forbid the animal is just spoiled and has its owner's number! No, it HAS to have been abused! That's the ONLY reason it's acting like an illmannered puke when asked to do something it doesn't want to do. :-x


----------



## dedebird

wow speed racer i never thought of it that way before i've always been told thats a sign of abuse o-o hmm now that i think of it your right!!!!


----------



## Heartland

Speed Racer said:


> God forbid the animal is just spoiled and has its owner's number! No, it HAS to have been abused! That's the ONLY reason it's acting like an illmannered puke when asked to do something it doesn't want to do. :-x


:clap::rofl: SOOOO TRUE!!!! You hit the nail on the head! That is _the_ most annoying phrase/set of phrases ever.


----------



## countmystrides

"so you ride horses?" "yesss.." "so you know how to 'riddeeee' " .. SMH . no, riding horses is not a sexual reference.. grow up .


----------



## Benny

Those sexual references can get annoying sometimes. Luckily I don't get many. I got to the point, where, if people start askin me what I've been doing, I don't bother talkin 'bout my horses. 'Cose they start going on about 'You have a horse?!' '..Yea.' 
"Cool!"
It's pretty normal. It's nearly like having a dog. And I love the people who ask you what a hoof is. I want to say the frog is in it. But I don't. xD
What's 'SMH'?


----------



## ChevyPrincess

Let's see, I think the thing I hate for saying the most is people who say "wearing a helmet means your a coward" or "if you grab the saddle horn, you're a coward" 

Keep in mind, these are the same dumb people that think the horse HAS to buck you off in order to be a true cowboy or cowgirl. I feel sorry for them, they think so wrong about everything, and think, they have most likely been around horses all their lives!


----------



## BitlessForHappiness

ChevyPrincess said:


> Let's see, I think the thing I hate for saying the most is people who say "wearing a helmet means your a coward" or "if you grab the saddle horn, you're a coward"
> 
> Keep in mind, these are the same dumb people that think the horse HAS to buck you off in order to be a true cowboy or cowgirl. I feel sorry for them, they think so wrong about everything, and think, they have most likely been around horses all their lives!


Ew, you mean you try to preserve your head so you aren't brain ded when you want to get back on a horse? DEFINITELY a coward....not!
That bugs me too. Safety isn't lame: it's SMART.


----------



## sdellin

Shenandoah said:


> And the second is when they ask what it costs me, and I tell them about $300/month and they act like that's insanely expensive - yet they don't blink an eye at paying $100/month for cable (my cable/TV bill is $0) or at a $500/month car payment (my car payment is also $0 - saved up and bought something I could actually afford 7 years ago, and will drive it into the ground) or at going out to eat every day, spending $200+/month more on food than I do.
> Yeah, adding $300/month on top of your other bills might be expensive - but I'm doing it IN PLACE OF your other bills, and it's really not that expensive.


Here Here! It took months to convince my husband that the biggest expense is the boarding. We have property, so we don't have to board! Annual expenses average out to less than $100 a month. I just quit getting my hair done at the shop and saved that much! (BTW...Wal-Mart carries some great hair dyes at really good prices!) Basically my pet pieve is everyone who talks about how expensive horse ownership is. These are the people we know who don't even own horses. I spend less on hay than I do on dog food each month.


----------



## Sunny

I spend less that $100 per month. Monthly feed is about $45, and if we have to get feet done that month it's only $25. We already got the hay for the winter, and for Sunny's share it was $60. Her spring shots were only $100.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz

I hate it when "city slickers" in general say cage instead of paddock, pasture, or fence. Or they say gate..
"So the horse escaped from its cage?!"
or
"Good thing you put up gates around the arena."
Uhh..


----------



## poundinghooves

DressageIsToDance said:


> Having been in both worlds, I honestly think english is harder, for a variety of reasons. I too used to think english was far too "sissy". I avoided going back to it for years _because_ I thought it was too hard. Less saddle there, you know. Even more depends on your seat. But I would not say that western is easy itself nor that english is better than western, despite english being my personal preference. It really depends on what you're doing in the western/english world. Certain disciplines are undoubtedly harder than others.
> 
> And believe you me, I do not "primp" in a dressage ring...I am working, working, working and so is my pony, nothing fancy about it. A good rider makes it look like a pleasant stroll through the park, but it can be and it is tedious. To keep them soft, bent and working properly using their hind end, while also remembering the test movements...as someone who used to barrel race, dressage is the hardest thing I've ever done, personally. So there is really no "but still". :wink: It's two different worlds. Some may find one easier than the other, perhaps. And don't worry, I haven't taken offense. Just sharing my POV as an english rider.


 Sorry about the "primp" I know you guys work hard and it is a LOT harder then it looks!! It takes a lot of hard work... I know.


----------



## A knack for horses

Shenandoah said:


> There are two that really bug me.
> 
> "It's so cruel that you keep that thing in their mouths."
> 
> And the second is when they ask what it costs me, and I tell them about $300/month and they act like that's insanely expensive - yet they don't blink an eye at paying $100/month for cable (my cable/TV bill is $0) or at a $500/month car payment (my car payment is also $0 - saved up and bought something I could actually afford 7 years ago, and will drive it into the ground) or at going out to eat every day, spending $200+/month more on food than I do.
> Yeah, adding $300/month on top of your other bills might be expensive - but I'm doing it IN PLACE OF your other bills, and it's really not that expensive.


 Off topic: I will really have to take your saving methods into consideration. I never thought of not getting cable when I get older. I could live off of mac & cheese and chicken, but I will tuck away that thought so I can get my own horse once I'm out of college.


----------



## Shenandoah

A knack for horses said:


> Off topic: I will really have to take your saving methods into consideration. I never thought of not getting cable when I get older. I could live off of mac & cheese and chicken, but I will tuck away that thought so I can get my own horse once I'm out of college.


Continuing off topic:
I'm in my 30s and have never paid a $0.01 for TV of any sort. I never really liked TV to begin with, and these days if you REALLY want to watch it, you can get a lot of the shows free online, as long as you're willing to wait a day or so until it's uploaded.

You don't need to live off mac & cheese to eat cheap. Buy enough to make a several servings of a few different homemade healthy meals. Take a weekend to cook them up, then freeze them. You'll end up with a wide selection frozen meals to choose from (saves prep time after a long day at the barn), for much cheaper and healthier than buying frozen dinners, and MUCH cheaper and healthier than eating out.


----------



## Solon

ChevyPrincess said:


> "if you grab the saddle horn, you're a coward"


I heard that quite a bit growing up. And have been guilty of thinking that a time or two because of it. I never saw people I grew up riding around use the horn for anything other than roping a cow or hanging stuff off of.


----------



## Tymer

This little girl who rides little ponies (with little stalls) who has been riding for 3 or 4 months said the funniest thing yesterday:

Girl: (About the big warmblood) Wow, he has a big den!
Instructor: Uhh...What?
Girl: He has a big den.
Instructor: Umm...OH! Yes, he has a very big stall.

Priceless.


----------



## Vidaloco

"hey! Is that a horse?"


----------



## mliponoga

Had someone come out to pick up a desk yesterday and they were all shocked that we had horses and wanted to know everything about them. They didn't believe me that they wouldn't freeze to death in the winter, and kept saying that the run-in won't be enough for them. I tried telling them about their winter coats, but they weren't having any of that.


----------



## A knack for horses

Vidaloco said:


> "hey! Is that a horse?"


 
OMG!!! My friends say this all the time when we drive past pastures. And it drives me nuts! A horse and a cow look completely different peoples!!!! 

(except for those muorses):wink:


----------



## A knack for horses

^ A muorse is what I call a horse that is so ugly and badly conformed they look like a mule. Or in the above case, a cow.


----------



## Solon

Hey - that's saying that mules are ugly and they aren't!!!!


----------



## A knack for horses

No, I like mules. Just not horses that look like mules.


----------



## BitlessForHappiness

Upon seeing a horse with a flymask: "Are they blindfolded so they don't get scared?"

Uhm...no.


----------



## The Rocking U

I was an Eagle scout in Boy Scouts, did 3 tours in Iraq in the Army. Let somebody call me a dork to my face. Anyway, my own brother made a comment about my "cowboy phase"! I responded that he moved out of my parents house when I was eleven and I grew up in boots! Plus, being in the military really made me realize just where "home" really was and who I am. I'm retired military at 34 years old and a happy slow life living aspiring rancher. (no matter what size or stage your ranch is in, you're always aspiring and perspiring!)


----------



## Sunny

I have a feeling that someone else will disagree with me, but..... I hate when people call palominos a breed. :lol: I think most people think it is because there is an association, kind of like pintos. It's a peeve of mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mliponoga

^^ Agreed, palominos are not a breed! haha


----------



## Sunny

mliponoga said:


> ^^ Agreed, palominos are not a breed! haha


 Thank you! I got into a pretty intense discussion with two people at school over it. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iloverascal777

AngelWithoutWings54 said:


> If you don't mind a bit of a rant... And an example of my temper...
> 
> One day in seventh grade, I was talking to my friends about my horse, and I was showing them pictures. One of the "cool" boys came up, looked at one of my pictures and said these exact words: "Horses are stupid. Your horse is fat, dumb, and ugly, just like you. Maybe you should sell him to a dog food company. He seems pretty worthless, and what do you get out of riding anyways? The feeling of being a princess?"
> 
> Well, I didn't give a sh*t if I was suspended or even expelled. He called me names, but even worse than that, he called my horse named. Jerry was neglected before he came to my barn, and it has taken me a long time for him to get to how he is today.
> 
> So what do I do? Well, my "fat" 115 pounds kneed him in a place no boy ever wants to be kneed, and then I kicked him in the shin. And while he was lying on the ground staring up at me, I said "Oh, look. It's a worthless *******. Maybe he should be turned into dog food." And then I walked away.
> 
> I never got suspended or expelled. In fact, the principal never even talked to me. Maybe the boy was too afraid of me to tell, who knows. Either way, he never bothered me again, and one time while I was walking in the hall, I saw him point to me and say to his friends, "She's a horseback rider. Don't mess with her, she kicks like a horse."


 

That's inspiring!  Lol if someone said that to me I would do exactly what you did, if not more.

An experience I had that, luckily, I was able to keep from flipping my lid from, happened about a week ago. I was sitting in math next to one of my friends...well, I would prefer to call her my frenemy (for lack of a better term). So basically, I have extremely bad allergies and I always carry around a pack of kleenex (I'm an ultra-nerd), and she was sick for a couple of days and was carrying around kleenex in her pocket as well. I joked with her and said "Hahaha! You're turning into me!". Expecting a much different response, I was shocked to hear her say "Oh wow I'll never be like you! I hate horses!!". She was 'joking around', but I swear I had smoke coming out of my ears. I should've said something but I didn't. But I swear by it, next time someone makes a remark about horses I will be sure to give them a piece of my mind. 
(Sorry for my long post)...

Another thing that angers me is when my mom doesn't make the least bit of an effort to sound interested in my riding. I sit there and talk to her for at least 10 minutes straight about my riding plans, what I've accomplished, etc. etc. etc...and she's focused on the tv and all I get out of her is "Oh, nice" or "yeah, yep" ...talk about URGHHH!!!!!!!! I don't think she really sees how serious horses are to me, and how much of a passion I have for them. I honestly don't think any of my family believes in me when I say that I'm going to be a horse trainer and riding instructor someday and own a ranch to rescue abused horses. Again sorry for my long post. I'm done now


----------



## mliponoga

Another thing that bothers me to no end is that people call babies colts...no matter what the sex. This has to be one of the most common things I've come across...


----------



## iloverascal777

Oh I forgot to mention something in my last post. It's another fairly long story so here we go...

So this is about the same girl that said she hates horses. Back when we were best friends, she came out to my bestest bestest friends house where I ride every week. What happened was, my bestest friend (katie)  and I rode first to kind of show her how to do things and she goes "I'm not stupid. I know how to ride a horse". So we were about to boost her up on Rascal; right before that we hand her a helmet. Then she goes "I don't need a helmet. Haha I'm not going to fall off," and I responded by telling her that it would be an extremely stupid idea not to wear a helmet, especially with you being less experienced rider, and not knowing what Ras would do with a new rider. So we got her up on the Ras and, wow! It was quite hilarious. After all her raving about how she 'knows how to ride a horse', she was gripping the horn as if she could fall and DIE any second. Ras was walking at his slowest speed basically AND katie had him on a lead rope. 

Then the school year starts and she hates horses. Hmmm..


----------



## Solon

People get upset with me when I refer to my 18 hand draft as my 'pony'. But pony is a term of endearment. I hear a lot of people refer to their full size horses as their 'ponies'.


----------



## Sunny

^ I call Sunny my pony. :wink: Another minor peeve of mine is people who are dead-set that a snaffle is a bit with a broken mouthpeice, and won't hear otherwise. -sigh-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mliponoga

Hmm...the true definition of a snaffle bit is a bit with a broken mouthpiece with no shank.


----------



## Sunny

A snaffle is a bit with a 1:1 pressure ratio, i.e no shanks. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mliponoga

Correct, but it is a broken mouthpiece as well, agreed?


----------



## Sunny

If you want to say so. :lol: A mullen mouth is still a snaffle as long as there isn't any poll pressure, and it's a straight mouthpeice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmberPick

mliponoga said:


> Hahahahahah, so true! When did girls start liking guys that wore girl jeans?


Oh good Lord! My husband and I have this conversation all the time! He actually made a comment at the movie theater the other day about a kid wearing girl jeans and the kid turned around and gave my husband a dirty look.. Hahah 

A lot of these comments about guys not riding.. That's wierd to me if you consider that back in the Wild West women rarely road and it was mostly men!

As for my hubby he is totally open minded. He does the throwing things at the TV during football games, but he also played football in college & literally studies everything about football. He is the one who is pushing so hard for me to get a horse because he knows how badly I want it and he also wants to (eventually) get his own once he is around horses more. 

I guess it totally depends on the type of person you are and how confident you are in your own self! It took about 12 years to get my mom to admitt the reason she never liked me working with my aunts horses was because she was afraid of them!


----------



## Utnapishtom

The humans that I happen to be surounded by are petrified of horses. While this annoyed me initially,I now actually appreciate it.

The evil hooligans that live around here kill neighborhood pets. They killed my little sisters bangle tom and several other cats as well as dogs, but they won't go near the horses.

A stable in the middle of a gangster-wannabe city. Not really the most logical place.


----------



## Benny

Wow, and they get away with that? I'd be moving. That'd really suck.


----------



## mliponoga

AmberPick said:


> Oh good Lord! My husband and I have this conversation all the time! He actually made a comment at the movie theater the other day about a kid wearing girl jeans and the kid turned around and gave my husband a dirty look.. Hahah
> 
> A lot of these comments about guys not riding.. That's wierd to me if you consider that back in the Wild West women rarely road and it was mostly men!
> 
> As for my hubby he is totally open minded. He does the throwing things at the TV during football games, but he also played football in college & literally studies everything about football. He is the one who is pushing so hard for me to get a horse because he knows how badly I want it and he also wants to (eventually) get his own once he is around horses more.
> 
> I guess it totally depends on the type of person you are and how confident you are in your own self! It took about 12 years to get my mom to admitt the reason she never liked me working with my aunts horses was because she was afraid of them!


Haha, I think you guys need to move to MI rather than FL, we need some more people like you up here 

And I was just discussing this with Britney about what the heck happened to guys riding. Although, back in the day, the horse was there mode of transportation and I think most of them just looked at a horse as a worker not a companion or pet. So this is probably what happened, they invented cars and the world went to hell :lol:


----------



## my2geldings

"horseback riding is not a sport"...that is my absolutely pet peeve.


----------



## BitlessForHappiness

My2Geldings said:


> "horseback riding is not a sport"...that is my absolutely pet peeve.


SO completely agreed. My health teacher accidentally once said that to a girl who was VERY competitive in horse riding. He...regretted it.


----------



## iloverascal777

BitlessForHappiness said:


> SO completely agreed. My health teacher accidentally once said that to a girl who was VERY competitive in horse riding. He...regretted it.


Haha! What did the girl say to him?


----------



## DanniS

my mum and i have ridden since we were youngsters, and my dad, brother and boyfriend have always said it was easy and they dont know what the fuss is about. they have seen me jumping my 14hh pony over 1.25m (4ft) courses and higher and made comments like "how easy is that" "is that as high as you will go" "you fell off...your rubbish"
we recently went on holiday to france where i bought my 2 new horses and all 3 of them rode......suprise suprise...all 3 fell off and all 3 are now saying "its harder than it looks" "its definatly a tallent"!!!!!!!!

Humble pie i think


----------



## Brighteyes

"I ride horses," I say.

"Yeah, me too! I ride all the time! I'm practically an expert." 

I live in a rural town were everyone has a grampa or a neighbor who has horses or have otherwise been on a horse at one time in their lives. Most of these "experts" ride two or three times a year at most, and I'm willing to bet whatever they ride is dead broke, they never do much more then a walk or trot, and if they do it's while clutching the saddle horn (we have next to no English riders around here) and following the leader.

This bothers me because when I say I ride, I mean I _ride. _I ride seriously and frequently, on a great variety of horses, and I ride with proper form and knowledge of what I'm doing. These people don't ride; they sit. Sitting doesn't make you into an 'expert' who 'rides all the time'.


----------



## BitlessForHappiness

iloverascal777 said:


> Haha! What did the girl say to him?


She explained the types of exercises she did to improve her seat, the training schedule she was on, and how complex the moves she was doing were. The year I had him he said "Any horse riders in here?" I raised my hand and got ready for the "IT IS A SPORT!" lecture and he goes "Okay, I'm not going to make the mistake I made a few years ago..." and launches into how it is definitely a sport. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Sunny

Brighteyes, there are a ton of those around here. One in particular who has probably ridden 5 times in her life. Whenever I tell someone I ride they say, "Oh, you and (insert her name here) should hang out! She does, too!" And I just think of the time when I saw her horse cantering with her and she was bent over clutching the saddle horn and SCREAMING. Yeah. She rides. -eye roll-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz

Yes! Omg, people who claim to be awesome riders/experienced riders but don't even know what a lead is.

You may sit there, but try getting a horse to seek contact and move out roundly pick themselves up nicely. (if they even know what contact is, or what a round horse is like, hehe). Yes, it's a sport, no, not everyone who rides is an equestrian or is even good at it for that matter.


----------



## AmberPick

Brighteyes said:


> "I ride horses," I say.
> 
> "Yeah, me too! I ride all the time! I'm practically an expert."
> 
> I live in a rural town were everyone has a grampa or a neighbor who has horses or have otherwise been on a horse at one time in their lives. Most of these "experts" ride two or three times a year at most, and I'm willing to bet whatever they ride is dead broke, they never do much more then a walk or trot, and if they do it's while clutching the saddle horn (we have next to no English riders around here) and following the leader.
> 
> This bothers me because when I say I ride, I mean I _ride. _I ride seriously and frequently, on a great variety of horses, and I ride with proper form and knowledge of what I'm doing. These people don't ride; they sit. Sitting doesn't make you into an 'expert' who 'rides all the time'.


I don't know, my Aunt has anywhere between 3-7 horses at a time and rarely does she ever bring them past a trot and she rides all the time. She doesn't claim to be an expert but I don't think thats a bad thing either.... Not everyone wants to compete, some people just plain enjoy horses.


----------



## AmberPick

Nah I guess I take that back, there is a girl who keeps trying to convince my aunt to let her ride because she 'has ridden a lot' what she means by having ridden a lot is even less than how much I used to ride.. So maybe 3 or 4 times a year?

And my aunt doesn't really claim to be an expert so I guess I see what you mean, that is pretty annoying! I was just talking to someone the other day who was saying they were really good & I was like well I'm taking lessons.. And they assumed that meant I have no idea how to ride a horse.


----------



## Brighteyes

People like your aunt are fine; people like that girl who wants to ride your aunt's horses are _annoying! _That girl is a perfect example. I say your aunt should let her ride and video tape the epic fall sure to follow for Youtube. 

Ha ha, I've gotton the, "Taking lessons means you can't ride" thing before too! I tell them how my lesson went that day and they say, "Lessons? I thought you were a good rider?" :roll:


----------



## MightyEventer

when im in my riding boots and pants people will ask if i ride horses...i just tell them i ride llamas and they actually believe me haha

and how people will be like when is your next race? assuming i am a jockey cause thats obviously what i do if i ride horses

and when people say it doesnt take ANY muscles to ride horses and the horse does ALL the work for you


----------



## BitlessForHappiness

MightyEventer said:


> when im in my riding boots and pants people will ask if i ride horses...i just tell them i ride llamas and they actually believe me haha
> 
> and how people will be like when is your next race? assuming i am a jockey cause thats obviously what i do if i ride horses
> 
> and when people say it doesnt take ANY muscles to ride horses and the horse does ALL the work for you


Hhahahaha The llama thing is GREAT!!!

I get the jockey thing too! What's up with that? (Funny thing is, I USED to ride jockey style on retired racehorses with a retired jockey as a trainer but he was a jerk so we left....rant rant rant....)


----------



## Brighteyes

Oh my, the jockey thing! Someone told me this once, then realized I was way too fat to be a jockey and shut up mid-sentence.


----------



## MightyEventer

i no right, its so annoying! everyone at my old school thought i was a jockey no matter how many times i told him i wasnt, i gave up correcting them and so they think im going to the kentucky derby soon


----------



## Clair

I just wanna say that his thread makes me really appreciate the part of Texas I live in. 
EVERYONE goes to the rodeo, so even non-horse people are fairly educated.
They just don't know what English riding is.


----------



## Eliz

Well, even some people that go to rodeos and have horses don't know what they're saying :/

I hate having to explain exactly what WP or HUS or halter is. And when I do people are like "Doesn't just riding around in a circle get boring?!"
Uh, not really. Its more complicated ****


----------



## africanstardust

I get so annoyed when I'm explaining about different tack and things used when working with horses. I just get done explaining what a bridle is, and then I start to say what a halter is, and I get the "You just said that was a bridle" thing. Um, no. Just because both of them go on the horse's head does not mean they're the same thing lol...


----------



## Eliz

Yes! Haha..
Like its annoys me when people call bridles "halters", or vice versa.

Or, OMG! She's walking the horse on a LEASH!


----------



## Tymer

Apparently on the TV show Hannah Montana the horse always has a bridle on. Even in the stall. Some girl came to the barn I ride at, pointed at a horse with a halter on and asked where his reins were. In the show she also tries to get her horse rideable on a "sore leg." That's teaching some good horse skills to little kiddies with dreams, yes?


----------



## MightyEventer

Tymer said:


> Apparently on the TV show Hannah Montana the horse always has a bridle on. Even in the stall. Some girl came to the barn I ride at, pointed at a horse with a halter on and asked where his reins were. In the show she also tries to get her horse rideable on a "sore leg." That's teaching some good horse skills to little kiddies with dreams, yes?


hahha i was babysitting this girl and we were watching that!, she takes the saddle off and THROWS it on the ground, in the round pen and walks away..plus when she rides the horse it looks like she is about to fall off. its hilarious


----------



## BitlessForHappiness

Tymer said:


> Apparently on the TV show Hannah Montana the horse always has a bridle on. Even in the stall. Some girl came to the barn I ride at, pointed at a horse with a halter on and asked where his reins were. In the show she also tries to get her horse rideable on a "sore leg." That's teaching some good horse skills to little kiddies with dreams, yes?


Hannah Montana ISN'T the picture of horsemanship? No way....hahaha:wink:


----------



## africanstardust

Haha oh wow. I know, I hate when people think that everything is exactly like on TV (even though I know I make this mistake myself sometimes). Like in cowboy movies where the horses are always making some sort of noise, and people expect horses in real life to be the same way. Or when they just leave their horses outside fully tacked up for HOURS on end without food and water???? lol.


----------



## dedebird

haha i hate when they think the movie sence where the dude jumps from a two story building onto the horse is real x]


----------



## RedTree

dedebird- what are you talking about I do that all the time  haha

Having a non horsey family I get used to everything though


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Oh yes T.V how wonderful!! Yesterday i fell off because my horse got spooked at a snake, yes well i go to tell people and there like "huh? I thought horses were supposed to stomp on snakes and protect you." Well no.. My horse does not! He leaves me high and dry and beleives i can die first! :shock:


----------



## Sunny

Doesn't it kill you how in movies the horse whinnes constantly when being ridden? :lol: Like, right after they do that jaw-breaking stop in a monster curb the horse rears and whinnies.


----------



## haleylvsshammy

Sunny- it drives me insane!!! People DO NOT want a rearing horse! Gahh!!! Horses DON'T do that in real life!


----------



## A knack for horses

Or my favorite...when somebody is being chased/ chasing somebody, and they see a random horse and they just hop on and gallop away with the horse. 

Uhh...no. riding does not work that way.


----------



## Solon

Sunny said:


> Doesn't it kill you how in movies the horse whinnes constantly when being ridden? :lol: Like, right after they do that jaw-breaking stop in a monster curb the horse rears and whinnies.



I've been around a few that never shut up while riding. It's really obnoxious. They were calling to other horses they would see or think they saw ALL the time. :shock:


----------



## trailhorserider

When I bought my mare last year she had a foal at her side and I asked the guy if it was a colt or a filly. He was impressed that I knew the difference! I guess most people around here call them all colts no matter what gender they are. :lol:


----------



## Sunny

Solon said:


> I've been around a few that never shut up while riding. It's really obnoxious. They were calling to other horses they would see or think they saw ALL the time. :shock:


See, that's understandable. I'm talking about when the horse is non-stop whinnying in a movie, like when they put in audio clips. It's like they have to do it so everyone knows it's a horse. :lol:


----------



## SlapLeather

What bugs me is when people think that there is only one way...their way of doing things....or saying things....wording things...about horses and riding...etc.

I used the word "broke" one time with some ladies... Was her horse broke yet... And she went off with her, "oh, we don't break anything...blah, blah, blah..."

I thought, "whatever!" I just said to her, "well to me there is nothing wrong with the word. I don't see it in a negative way." Horses need to be "broken" of certain things just like humans with bad habits.

Anyways....stuff like that. People get caught up in new fangled ideas, lingo and political correctness...which I have no time for. Kinda old school, you might say. 

To me, I don't care if you call it "natural horsemanship" or just being sensitve to horses and knowing what is effective. A lot of it has to do with our own character and lifestyle...which we transmit to how we do things or communicate those ideas.


----------



## loveBradforever

I hate when people say "horseback riding isn't a sport" or "horses are dumb. you can't talk to them, they won't listen" 

have they even tried talking to one HELLO.


----------



## SlapLeather

loveBradforever said:


> I hate when people say "horseback riding isn't a sport" or "horses are dumb. you can't talk to them, they won't listen"
> 
> have they even tried talking to one HELLO.


Whoever says you can't talk to a horse and they won't listen...Hasn't met a horse yet! They are even sensitve to your tone of voice, and can tell the diffence between people's voices. Some are more affable toward a woman's voice, like me. 

I climed on my horse without a rope or halter and we started walking...I said "whoa"...she stopped. Like....heeyEllo!

And horses aren't deaf or dumb.... They hear AND speak.


----------



## baileydawn

Horse back riding isn't even hard all you do is just sit and stir. - I hate that one!!! and it usually comes from people that have never even seen a horse


----------



## vivache

My trainer's horse is a Walking Horse with action. We ride in the schooling breaks before a show starts. Can I tell you how many people are like 'uh, your horse's trot is messed up.' Really now? XD


----------



## Knaagdier

Well, someone a few weeks ago was in here, and I said my horse was almost 16.3 (he mentioned that he owned a number of horses) to which they said "so you like a big boy between your legs" ......


----------



## loveBradforever

*some poems I wrote myself (tell me what you think. should I change anything?)*

*i hate that people say 'horseback riding isn't a sport' after they say that, you then say "Your right. it's way MORE then that!" that's what i say when people say that. 
*


----------



## Luvs2jump

Pretty much what everyone has said here but also had someone tell me when I lost my job that I should sell my horse just because, and the same person has said that if someone owns a horse that they (both horse and person) should live on a farm and not be boarded yet said person has never really been around horses or sat on one!


----------



## love longears

Well, we have mules and it really tweaks me when I'm riding and someone will say something about my "donkey". I always correct them. I know some people honestly just dont know the difference, but even other horse riders will say that. It is soooo easy to tell the difference between mule and donkey. So that earks me.


----------



## BitlessForHappiness

loveBradforever said:


> *i hate that people say 'horseback riding isn't a sport' after they say that, you then say "Your right. it's way MORE then that!" that's what i say when people say that.
> *


I like that! "You're right, it's an athletic sport, AND an emotional commitment, AND a time commitment, AND a rewarding personal experience."


----------



## haviris

love longears said:


> Well, we have mules and it really tweaks me when I'm riding and someone will say something about my "donkey". I always correct them. I know some people honestly just dont know the difference, but even other horse riders will say that. It is soooo easy to tell the difference between mule and donkey. So that earks me.


I agree w/ this! I don't have my mule anymore, but nothing annoyed me more then her being called a donkey. Now I know many people don't know the difference, I just correct them, but MY family members should know the difference, I've had to correct them enough times! One time my brother called me and said something about us picking up the donkey, I corrected him and not a minute later he called her a donkey again! Wasn't sure if he was messing me or just not listening, but I let it go that time, he was clearly having a bad day.


----------



## SlapLeather

love longears said:


> Well, we have mules and it really tweaks me when I'm riding and someone will say something about my "donkey". I always correct them. I know some people honestly just dont know the difference, but even other horse riders will say that. It is soooo easy to tell the difference between mule and donkey. So that earks me.


Really! And they obviously don't appreciate or know the difference between pure breds and hybrids.


----------



## love longears

And as far as people saying riding is not a sport, it is an olympic sport. Go figure. ****es me off to no end that they no longer show it on tv but instead they show something really stupid like mens trampoline jumping.


----------



## EmilyandNikki

BitlessForHappiness said:


> I like that! "You're right, it's an athletic sport, AND an emotional commitment, AND a time commitment, AND a rewarding personal experience."


wait! Your forgetting that it is also an ART, like dance.


----------



## SlapLeather

EmilyandNikki said:


> wait! Your forgetting that it is also an ART, like dance.


But most importantly, it is a way of life.

Breathing is a hobby...horses are my life! :lol:


----------



## apw1970

I am a man who rides English, but wears cowboy boots most days (not when riding, of course). I live in NY state, so boot wearing is not common. I hate the smart comments like, "Where's your horse, pardner?" Grrr...


----------



## mliponoga

Ehhh, boot wearing isn't common around here either but I wear my boots out just about everyday.


----------



## kasdia77

To be honest I used to watch my friend ride and I thought it looked easy so I decided to take lessons, afterall how hard could it really be? Hard lol but it is worth it! I've been riding ever since and it's my true passion. I always get mad when people ask me if I participate in any sports and I tell them I ride because then they ask me what real sports I do.  Some pople need to get out more they don't know what they're missing


----------



## new2horses

A knack for horses said:


> I'm holding out for a guy with a diesel and the ability to pull a trailer.


:rofl:


----------



## Western

I dislike it when everybody assumes that its really easy.. It takes a lot of work and learning!!! And it is not an easy job!


----------



## GreyRay

Sunny said:


> I have a feeling that someone else will disagree with me, but..... I hate when people call palominos a breed. :lol: I think most people think it is because there is an association, kind of like pintos. It's a peeve of mine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In the book Ultimate Horse they have palomino listed as a breed. Of course, they also describe the Mustang as a useless horse breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

^ That makes me so angry, all of the misinformation. They obviously didn't do their research; it's genetically impossible for it to be a breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyboy

I don't think that was known when the book was published. It's a pretty old book. Publishers/bookstores/librarians don't realize that even breed info gets out of date.


----------



## Sunny

You're probably right, Ponyboy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmilyandNikki

SlapLeather said:


> But most importantly, it is a way of life.
> 
> Breathing is a hobby...horses are my life! :lol:


OMG! That just made my day, you are so right!  I love that quote.


----------



## palominolover

that horses have no emotion =( it really annoys me.


----------



## DressageIsToDance

I saw a horse at a local fair in a stall, and the paper on the stall with the info had 'Palomino' listed as the breed. *Headdesk*

I know several 'rare' horses of the Bay breed, in that case. :lol:


----------



## racinmyself

I'm pretty sure Palomino is a breed... At least that's what The Palomino Horse Association says. Just sayin... 

I think my least favorite and most annoying is definitely the whole you'll grow out of it thing. My great uncle years ago brought my second cousins (his nieces who are my age) their very own horses for their 9th and 11th birthdays. They live in Texas and he lives here in Missouri right down the road from me. They came up here for one week every year so see my great aunt and uncle, and in that time rode maybe one time. But they had horses.

He always said that I would grow out of my obsession. He didn't think I was dedicated enough to stick with it. All because I was thrown from one of his horse (a 16 hand mammoth of a quarter horse), got really scared and wouldn't ride anymore that day.

I proved him wrong the summer before last. I worked for 45 hours for an awesome little quarter horse mare.


----------



## RandomHorsey

A knack for horses said:


> Yes, yes, and yes!!!
> 
> I hate it when people who CLEARLY have unhealthy obsessions with stupid tween one hit wonder singers.


 I LOVE pop music but i dont obsess with it like most girls in my class love justin bieber 
PS. hes cute thats it!


----------



## Sunny

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Sunny

Racin, no, they aren't a breed. Look at the different breeds it accepts into the association. It's mostly QHs, but full of others, too. It is genetically impossible. Many people believe it is a breed because there is an association, like pintos. But they're only colors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

Maybe this will make it more clear; TECHNICALLY, a palomino is a COLOR breed, as in registration is (strictly) based on color. However, GENETICALLY, they are ONLY a color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taylorswift13

Yeah, my brother does that to me. I also hate it when they say i'm weird that i can tell what a horse is saying. It just bothers me. They're like us, but have a different language!


----------



## dedebird

haha i don't obbses over the singers like i like soooo many different people who are completly oppisites i find a song i like and i have NO clue who it is written by there is a few singers i can't stand tho... justian bieber and michal jackson for example =_= hate them anyway i don't obbsess over the singers mabye the music a little =3=


----------



## unbridledtrainer

I can't stand it when people say "The horse is doing all the work" People who say that have clearly NEVER ridden a horse!


----------



## BitlessForHappiness

unbridledtrainer said:


> I can't stand it when people say "The horse is doing all the work" People who say that have clearly NEVER ridden a horse!


UGH I get that all the time!


----------



## AppyLuva

I get so irritated when people say that horses are stupid, it is abusive to ride horses, and that riding horses is just a phase! They have no idea what they are saying.


----------



## Esquire

My pet peeve is when people (almost everyone I know actually) think that all the skill you need to ride a horse is a bridle, a crop and spurs. They think the horse is a machine and if you beat on it enough it will do what you want. They don't realize that you can never beat a horse into doing what you want, and there is so much more to riding than going in circles at varying speeds; asking the horse to come between the aids, trying flying changes or counter canter, building enough muscle to be able to do more advanced things and have longer rides, etc. They don't understand that, and unless you can actually teach them to ride there's no way to make them understand.


----------



## beau159

I find it annoying when I see ads of horses for sale, and the seller is trying to make their horse look and sound like "the stuff".

And then they go and do something silly like saying the horse is 14.5 hands tall ..... that kind of ruins their credibility for me to not know take the time to figure out how the hands high system works.


----------



## Snookeys

14.5 is another way for saying 14 1/2 hands. Aka, 14.2 lol. I also hate that.

Anyway, I hate it when people tell me the horse is doing all the work. Or they think riding is easy. UGH, certainly not.


----------



## PintoTess

I get the whole "why do you like them so much?" i go back at them! and say so you can like cars or whatever but i cant like horses?

i have even been WHINNIED at!! yes you read right WHINNIED! Even the teachers are mean about it!


----------



## A knack for horses

PintoTess said:


> i have even been WHINNIED at!! yes you read right WHINNIED!


I got whinnied at for the first time the other day. One guy in my class was being an idiot, and he was dancing around the room like a non sexual stripper (His clothes stayed on the entire time. I don't know how else to describe it.) He walked past my desk, paused, then turned around and whinnied. Then he looked at me and said, "Thats just for you, horse girl." 
Everybody laughed, and I did at bit to, since he was doing it to be stupid, and not to directly offend me.

Idiot. :roll:


----------



## Katesrider011

I had someone tell me horses aren't good for anything but being stupid and eating grass.


----------



## MightyEventer

Katesrider011 said:


> I had someone tell me horses aren't good for anything but being stupid and eating grass.



they sure are more useful then a soccerball or foot ball---those are just a waste of resources!!

not saying that those sports are bad tho


----------



## Katesrider011

MightyEventer said:


> they sure are more useful then a soccerball or foot ball---those are just a waste of resources!!
> 
> not saying that those sports are bad tho


I know right!


----------



## Tymer

Katesrider011 said:


> I had someone tell me horses aren't good for anything but being stupid and eating grass.


This one male friend of mine is awesome...But he constantly says this. Drives me insane. Or, even better, "Horses are silly. All they do is eat and s**t."

People are wonderful.


----------



## Sunny

I had a guy, an extremely annoying guy, tell me Monday that, "guys who ride English are *******." My response?

I found a picture of a male rider doing dressage in my Dover catalog(yes, I carry it to school :lol: ). I pointed to it and said, "That '******' has more skill in this one snapshot than you will ever obtain in your entire life."

True story.
:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Im a guy and I ride English. And I'm faaarrrr from a "******" dressage and jumping is what I really want to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses

^ Did you tell them that fottball is more gay than horseback riding?

I mean really, the object of the game is to tackle other guys. In riding all you od is sit on a horse.


----------



## Sunny

Very true. ^ :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl

My boyfriend says horses are hay burners lol. I don't let it bother me bc he likes my horses !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

A knack for horses said:


> ^ Did you tell them that fottball is more gay than horseback riding?
> 
> I mean really, the object of the game is to tackle other guys. In riding all you od is sit on a horse.


They wouldn't understand it if I did, It's too complicated for em


----------



## Cowgirl101

(Here it goes)
"You can't go this," someone says.
"Yes I can, I work with horses. I can go that," I replied.
"Horses gosh.... Anyone could," someone said.

Horses aren't that easy!


----------



## Snookeys

Oh goodness; I remember in high school my sophomore year I was in the newspaper for doing stuff with horses. They posted the article in the counselor's office and from then on people referred to me as the horse girl.


----------



## A knack for horses

Katesrider011 said:


> They wouldn't understand it if I did, It's too complicated for em


So true, so true. Do they even know what a flying lead change is? Or how about the piaffe? :wink: 
Funny how stupid people work out that they know everything about every word they say, yet know knothing about the subject they are talking about.


----------



## Katesrider011

A knack for horses said:


> So true, so true. Do they even know what a flying lead change is? Or how about the piaffe? :wink:
> Funny how stupid people work out that they know everything about every word they say, yet know knothing about the subject they are talking about.


I know right! TskTskTsk


----------

